# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  دموع فى عيون ضاحكه

## مريخابى واعتز

*مده ليست بالقصيره جمعتنا مع بعض 
 لاتسألونى   كيف ومتى 
منذ معرفتى بها وهى بعيده عن عالمنا 
نظرات عينيها حملتا معانى غريبه لا استطيع وصفها 
امتزجت بالضحك والبكاء فى ان واحد
فكانت خليطا عجيبا 
تعبيرات وجهها تجعل من يراها يحتار فى ترجمتها او الغوص فى اسرار هذا الوجه العجيب 
كنت متردد فى سؤالها عن قصتها 
خوفا من الحرج او جرح مشاعر انسانه رقيقه رغم غموضها 
حب الاستطلاع والرغبه فى فك طلاسم هذه الشخصيه دفعنى دفعا 
لأسالها عن قصتها ولماذا كل هذا الغموض والحزن الشديد وهذا الانعزال 
والتفكير الدائم والشرود اللامنتهى
سرحت بخيالها قليلا 
صدرت منها لا شعوريا آهه خفيفه 
وخرج من جوفها هواءً ساخنا كانما ارادت ان تتخلص عبره من كل ماهو مؤلم وقاس
 شعرت به لترتاح ولو قليلا من حرارة الشعور المرير الذى احست به وهى تسترجع الزكريات ......
يتبع ....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*روعة كعادتك حبيبنا مريخابي واعتز
                        	*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عووووووووووك وين الباقى دى طلع منها هواء ساخن نحن برضوا سخنا قصه جات فى وكتها والله يا عزيز كوره المريخ كل الذكرتوا فى القصه حصل علينا

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نتابع 
 دموعها سالت على خديها وخطت خيوطا سوداء على وجنتيها 
عيناها شاخصتان فى الافق البعيد الادراك وكأنها كانت تقرأ فيه ما تود ان تخبرنى به وعن قصتها 
التفتت يمينا وشمالا وهزت راسها كانما ارادت ان تتاكد انها مستيقظه وليست فى حلم 
ابتسمت ابتسامه واهيه بائسه وهى تنظر الىّ نظره عجيبه لم افهم مغزاها ثم قالت لى ...
تريد ان تعرف قصتى وانعزالى عمن حولى؟؟ 
فقلت لها والفضول يكاد ان يقتلنى بكل تاكيد وبالتفصيل الممل اذا امكن
لا اكتمك سرا فانت اول من تجرأ وسألنى هذا السؤال 
فقلت عفوا هل...
هل اعتبر اجابتك انى انسان متطفل فى نظرك و... 
قاطعتنى برقتها المعهوده 
لم اقصد ذلك ولا تحمّل الامر اكثر مما يستحق فكل ما فى الامر ان احدا لم يهتم ويسأل هذا السؤال ومع ذلك سافتح لك قلبى واخرج لك مكنوناته علنى ارتاح قليلا مما انا فيه  
صمتت لثوانى خلتها شهور وحب الاستطلاع يكاد يقتلنى 
اخيرا تكلمت وسالتنى من اين ابدأ
فقلت لها من البدايه 
من الاسره اولا وبعدها احكى عن نفسك 
اومأت براسها ثم قالت .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ههههه عندك وقفه تخلى الواحد مشدود طوالى تنفع مخرج تمام

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

ههههه عندك وقفه تخلى الواحد مشدود طوالى تنفع مخرج تمام




ههههه
عليك بالقرض يازعيم 
كل شىء فى وقتو حلو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*انا بنت ليس ككل البنات 
ليس معنى ذلك انى احسن منهن او اتفضل عليهن معاذ الله 
ولكنى تميزت عنهن بصفه لم تكن لدى اغلبهن 
صفه كئيبه ومريره فى ان واحد 
وهى انى منذ نعومة اظفارى نشأت يتيمه 
جئت الى الوجود نتاج قصة حب طاهر عفيف 
جمع بين شخصيتى والدىّ الذين التقيا فى الجامعه ومن ثم كان الارتباط بينهما 
اسمى ريم احمد بابكر 
والدتى فاطمه محمد احمد 
والدى كان مهندس طيب المعشر كريم الاخلاق كما كانوا يقولون عنه 
لانى بكل اسف لم اعى تلك الصفات والخصال 
كان يسكن فى قرية الامان التى تبعد مائة كيلومتر عن العاصمه 
مع والداه بابكر ووالدته عائشه وتربى فى حضن والداه 
وتعلم فى احسن المدارس فى العاصمه حتى وصل الجامعه 
حيث التقى بوالدتى فاطمه التى كانت من قريه تبعد عن العاصمه مئتين كيلومتر 
عاشت والدتى فى كنف والداها فى بيت توفرت فيه كل مقومات السعاده والالفه والمحبه والطيبه والبراءه ونالت القسط الوافر من التعليم حتى دخلت الجامعه والتقت بوالدى وكونا ثنائيا رائعا نتج عنه زواجهما بعد تخرجهما مباشرة 
تزوجا فى يوم كان من اسعد الايام 
اكاد اقسم من الاحاديث التى سمعتها عنهما انهما كانا اسعد زوجين على الاطلاق 
اسسا بيتا عماده الحب والتفاهم والسعاده
واحترام كل منهما للاخر
فعاشا سعيدين هانئين وكنت انا ثمرة هذا الزواج وهذا الحب 
ولدت فى يوم كان من اسعد ايام حياتهما كما قيل لى حيث فرح والدىّ فرحا لم يفرحا قبله مثله 
وبدأت املا حياتهما بالسعاده والسرور فكان والدى يحضر من العمل منهك القوى متعبا لكنه ينسى كل ذلك عندما يدخل البيت ويجلس بجوار والدتى ويداعبنى وانا فى حجرها 
يتبع,,,,,,,

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اوووووووووووو القصه ماشه مولعه تمام لكن علاقات الجامعات اليومين ديل حدث ولا حرج 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

اوووووووووووو القصه ماشه مولعه تمام لكن علاقات الجامعات اليومين ديل حدث ولا حرج 




****************
جامعة مين يازعيم دى جامعة مريخابى واعتز بس البتجمع مابتفرّق 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

****************
جامعة مين يازعيم دى جامعة مريخابى واعتز بس البتجمع مابتفرّق 



ههههههه ونعم الجامعه والله يا عزيز القصه جات فى وقتها كل ثانيه نسمع خبر محزن فى المريخ الله يهون
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كان كل شىء فى البيت ينطق بالسعاده والسرور والفرح
 وعاشا حياتهما على هذا النمط فتره من الزمن 
ابى كان ابن القريه كلها وكان محبوبا من الجميع متفانيا فى خدمة اهل القريه 
كان لا يألوا جهدا فى سبيل سعادة الاخرين ولو كان ذلك على حساب راحته او سعادته 
خدمة الاخرين وقضاء حوائجهم كانت لها الاولويه على كل شىء
 لذلك كان من الطبيعى ان يجد مكانه فى قلوب الجميع 
لم يعرف الحقد او الحسد على احد عاش حياته بسيطا 
وفارق الحياة بسيطا 
والدتى تربت تربية الريف الجميله الهادئه
عاشا فتره من الزمن هانئين سعيدين فى جو توفرت فيه كل مقومات الحياة السعيده
   ولكــــــــــــــــــن ...
دوام الحال كان من المحال ابى القدر  ان يجعلهما يسعدان بحياتهما على تلك الطريقه اكثر من ذلك
وبمثل ما جمعهم من مناطق شتى كان ينسج فى خيوط الفراق
 وبمثل ما اعطاهم السعاده
 بدأ يغزل فى اثواب الاحزان والعذاب
 ليسقيهم من كأس شرب منه قبلهم الكثيرون ولم يرتووا
فى يوم مرير قاسى وبينما كان والدى يقود سيارته متجها الى مقر عمله بعد ان قضى معنا عطلة نهاية الاسبوع كعادته
 كان القدر له بالمرصاد وكان ينتظر حضوره باسرع مما يتخيل كانت المنيه فى انتظاره وكان الشقاء والعذاب فى انتظار والدتى وانا من بعدها....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا سلام القصه بدت فى جو الحزن الله يصبرنا مع وقفاتك دى 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عووووووووووووووووووووووك بعد مروق البارسا الحقنا بالباقى

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

عووووووووووووووووووووووك بعد مروق البارسا الحقنا بالباقى




****************
ههههه القال ليك البارسا مرقت منو 
فى محاولات جاده لالحاقها بسيكافا الزناطير 
طوّل بالك 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*على مشارف العاصمه انقضت عليه شاحنه كانت تتمايل يمينا وشمالا
 من جراء ان سائقها كان مخمورا ولم يستطيع السيطره عليها 
لم يستطيع والدى ان يفعل شيئا فكان امامه خياران لا ثالث لهما 
اما ان يواصل سيره ويصطدم بالشاحنه
والنتيجه الحتميه تحطم السياره وتركها اشلاء متناثره 
او يخرج من الطريق 
واختار الاخير 
ونزل من الطريق 
ولكن .....
من سخرية القدر ان سائق الشاحنه 
فكر نفس تفكير والدى
 فكان الاصطدام المروع وتحولت سيارة والدى لكتله من الحديد 
لم ينجح والدى فى الخروج منها
 ليموت ضحية الاهمال والتهور فى قيادة السياره من قبل سائق الشاحنه 
مات والدى وهو يفكر فينا وفى مستقبلنا 
مات بعد ان ترك لنا ولكل من عرفه اجمل واحلى الزكريات وحب وتقدير الجميع له 
الذى تمثل فى هذا الكم الكبير من المشيعين والمواسين والمعزيين
 الذين اتوا من كل صوب وحدب فاكتظت بهم الديار وضاقت 
وخيّم الحزن العميق على القرية كلها 
لانه كان ابنا للجميع واخا للجميع وصدرا رحب لكل ذى حاجه او مشكله 
كان وقع الصدمه على والدتى عنيفا 
كيف لا وهى التى فقدت اغلى واعز انسان لديها 
فارقته وهى غير مصدقه كما هو حال اغلب من قابله وهو خارج من القريه 
الجم الحزن والدتى واصابها بشىء من الجنون 
ودخلت فى نوبات اغماء متواصل 
وعزفت عن الاكل والشرب 
بل عن الدنيا كلها 
ولولا وجودى فى حجرها لما تناولت اى شىء حتى لو ادى 
ذلك الى انتقالها بجواره ولكن بكائى المستمر كان يحرقها 
فتدفع الطعام الى جوفها دفعا حتى يدر ثديها وترضعنى 
وخيّم على المنزل السكون والكآبه .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

****************
ههههه القال ليك البارسا مرقت منو 
فى محاولات جاده لالحاقها بسيكافا الزناطير 
طوّل بالك 



ليكم يوم يا ناس الريال
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*الله ينعل الزول البسكر والزول الصانع بالله شوف بسبب المتعه ضيع اسره كامله والله كتار الذى ديل نحن فى الدامر يوم كان عندنا عرس اولاد خالى بسبب السكر اثناء الحفله فى اصحاب اتهاظروا واحد طلع السكين وطعن صاحبوا ولما الواطه صبحت لقى نفسو مسجون ولما عرف الحاصل انوا طعن صاحبوا ومات بقى فى البكاء والكواريك والجرسه وكتار ذى ديل علشان كدى مفروض الدوله تتشدد فى بائعات الخمره بالاعدام لانو وانت فاقد الوعى ممكن تعمل حاجات ابليس ما بفكر فيها

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*والدتى كانت ترنو الىّ وفى عينيها الف الف سؤال عن مصيرى ومستقبلى 
تمر الايام وتتعاقب الشهور وتليها السنين
 وتدور دائرة الزمن وبعد عامين فقط من وفاة والدى لحقت به والدتى 
لم اكن حينذاك اعى مايدور حولى 
لصغر سنى حيث كنت فى الثالثه من عمرى 
فى الثالثه من عمرى حملت لقب يتيمه 
فقدت الصدر الحنون الذى الجأ اليه فى ساعة الخوف والوذ به فى ساعة المحن 
والدا ابى ووالدا امى لم يقصرا ابدا معى
لم يقصرا فى شىء بالعكس كانا فى تنافس شديد من اجل ان يكون لهم نصيب وافر من الحب عندى
كانوا يحضرون لى الهدايا والاشياء الجميله 
وكل واحد منهم كان يحاول جهد استطاعته ان يزين لى هديته 
وكان هذا التنافس بينهم يسير لمصلحتى 
ولكن...
كيف احس بمعنى الهدايا والاشياء الجميله وانا حزينه 
كيف اشعر بطعم السعاده وانا ارى صويحباتى وهن سعيدات بوجودهن وسط ابائهن
كنت اشعر بحيره وقلق كأنى ارى شيئا مجهولا لا يراه غيرى 
ما ان اسأل عن والدىّ حتى المح التغيرات التى تطرأ على وجوههم
 وما يعتريهم من حزن لم افهم له معنى  
وكانت الاجابه على سؤالى ان والداكى مسافران وسيحضران قريبا 
زياده فى التمويه كان جدى يحضر لى بعد يومين من سؤالى 
 وهو يحمل  بعض الهدايا زاعما ان والدىّ ارسلاها لى 
ومزيد من الخداع كانت يسحب صوره من الالبوم وتضعه فى المظروف
 الذى يحضره مع الهديه حتى يبعد عنى اى قلق او شك قد يساورنى 
كنا مجموعه من الاطفال نتجمع فى فناء احد البيوت يوميا لنلعب مع بعض
كلما ذهبت مع زميلاتى للعب واللهو البرىء اكون شبه منعزله عنهن لبعض الوقت ومن ثم اندمج معهن فى اللعب وبعد ان ينال التعب منا نجلس لنستريح 
ومن ثم تبدأ مرحلة التقارير واسرار البيوت .....
كان الاطفال يتكلمون بما يرونه امام اعينهم من احداث 
دون تحفظ او زيف وبراءة الاطفال تشع من عيونهم 
اذكر فى اللحظه عندما قالت ليلى ان والدها خرج من البيت وهو غاضب من امها
 وقالت نهى ان اباها قبلّها قبل ان يذهب الى عمله
 بينما قالت سلمى ان مشاجره كبيره حدثت بين اخوتها فى البيت 
وعلا الصياح والصراخ ....

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عليك الله اقيف فى حته مناسبه شويه علقتنا خلاص

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

عليك الله اقيف فى حته مناسبه شويه علقتنا خلاص




**************
عشان تبقى قريب بس 
جمعه سعيده
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كانت كل واحده تتحدث عما يدور امامها فى بيتهم 
وكنت اجلس فى اخر المكان حتى اذا ما شعرت ان من تتكلم جارتى ذهبت حتى لا اتكلم 
لاننى اذا تكلمت ماذا اقول وانا لا املك من اتكلم عنه 
والداى كما افهمونى مسافران وهما يرسلان لى الهدايا والصور 
وكثرت الجلسات فى مجتمعنا الصغير وكل يوم تكشف اسرار البيوت امام الصغار 
ولم يكن لى شىء اقوله فكنت اصمت ومن ثم اصبح الصمت هو الشىء الوحيد الذى اجيده 
الى هذه اللحظه لا اكاد اتكلم الا اذا سؤلت وحتى اذا سؤلت تكون اجابتى على قدر السؤال فقط 
فى يوم من الايام سمعت جدى لابى وهو يخاطب جدتى وهو يقول لها 
البنت لازم تعرف الحقيقه الى متى سنخبىء عنها؟؟ 
فتجيبه جدتى بشىء من الحذر
تعرف ماذا ؟؟
لازم تعرف الحقيقه 
الى متى نضطر ان نخفى عنها الحقيقه
 وخير لها ان تسمع الحقيقه منا نحن خلاف ان تسمعها من الاخرين 
ساعتها لن تغفر لنا خداعها وقد تكرهنا ولا يجدى اى كلام يمكن ان نقوله لها 
فتجيبه جدتى بشىء من الانزعاج 
ولكن ...
قد تحدث لها اشياء لا يمكننا بعدها ان نمتلك زمام الامور 
وقد تحدث لها صدمه عصبيه او انهيار كامل 
فيجيبها جدى قائلا...
لابد لها ان تعرف ولابد لكى ان تكونى بجانبها 
قال هذا الكلام وطلب منى الحضور واجلسنى بالقرب منه 
وظلا صامتين مده طويله 
لم اكن اعلم الموضوع الذى من اجله دُعيت 
ولكنى نظرت الى جدى فوجدته ينظر الى
جدتى التى اخفضت عينيها الى الارض ولم تقوى على كبح جماح دموعها 
فانهمرت على الارض وجدت نفسى لا شعوريا اقوم من جلستى وامسح دموعها
 فما كان منها الا ان عانقتنى وانفجرت فى بكاء شديد 
اثار تصرفها دهشتى الشديده 
جدتى تبكى!!!
ولِمَ تبكى ؟؟؟
ما الذى حدث حتى تبكى جدتى
قلت لجدى هل اغضبتها ؟؟
ساخاصمك ان اغضبت امى ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا دين النبى واصل عليك الله انت عارف وقفه المسلسلات دى يوم بتجيب لى الضغط بعد ما استمخيت لقيت القصه وقفت

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

يا دين النبى واصل عليك الله انت عارف وقفه المسلسلات دى يوم بتجيب لى الضغط بعد ما استمخيت لقيت القصه وقفت




***************
طوّل بالك يازعيم 
معذره كان من المفترض ارسلا ليك فى الخاص لانك الوحيد الشجعنى عليها 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

***************
طوّل بالك يازعيم 
معذره كان من المفترض ارسلا ليك فى الخاص لانك الوحيد الشجعنى عليها 




العفو يا عزيز الناس لو بتفهم دى قصص عباره عن دروس وعبر والقصه دى حاصله كتير جدا برضو الواحد بتعلم من الحياة

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ومسحت دموعها وانا اقول لها ان جدى لايقصد
اغضابك وعانقتها بيدىّ الصغيرتين  
نظرت الى جدى عسى ولعل ان اجد عنده التفسير لبكاء جدتى 
ولكنى دهشت للمره الثانيه عندما رايت دموع جدى تنهمر على خديه هو الاخر 
  قامت جدتى من جلستها وعادت بعد قليل وهى متماسكه بعض الشىء
 وان كانت اثار الدموع ظاهره على عينيها  
بدأ جدى الحديث قائلا...
ريم يا ابنتى ان والداك لم يسافروا كما قلنا لكى 
ولكن هما توفيا وكلنا سنموت فى يوم من الايام و....
خانته شجاعته وضاعت كلماته فى حشرجة البكاء الخفيفه التى انتابته 
نظرت اليه بدهشه وانا اتساءل عن سر بكاءه 
هو الاخر 
التفت الى جدتى لاسالها عن سبب بكاء جدى فوجدتها هى الاخرى غارقه فى البكاء 
ولم اعرف لم يبكون 
جدى اخبرنى ان والدىّ توفيا ولكن ماهو الموت 
سؤال تردد فى عقلى ولكنى 
لم اجد اجابه على تساؤلاتى فصمت على مضض 
مرت عدة ايام كنت خلالها العب مع صديقاتى بلا نفس وبلا رغبه 
ومن ثم بدأت تقاريرهن اليوميه عما يدور فى بيوتهن من احداث وكلام تستهوينى 
ولاول مره اتحدث 
قلت لهن بشىء من الاعزاز ان والدىّ متوفيان وانى يتيمه 
قلتها وكأن اليتم هو افضل شىء فى الحياه 
زدت على ذلك عندما اخبرتهن انى افضل منهن لانى يتيمه 
لم اكن اعلم بحكم صغر سنى ان وفاة احد الوالدين او كلاهما 
تعنى بالنسبه للابناء ذهاب السعاده وبداية العذاب 
تعنى بالنسبة للابناء فقدان الامان والاطمئنان الذى يوفره وجودهما 
صار كلامى فى البيت يدور حول الموت وكأنه افضل شىء فى الدنيا 
كنت المح الكدره والالم فى وجوه من هم حولى 
والتغيرات التى تحدث على وجوههم كلما نطقت بعباراتى
 التى كانت تجرح كل من سمعها 
كنت ارى الدموع الصامته التى تسيل على خدودهم دون ان ابالى
لم اكن افهم سبب تلك الدموع 
ومع ذلك كنت اصر على ترديد تلك الاحاديث 
كأنى كنت اتلذذ بعذابهم وبدموعهم 
وافتخر بانى يتيمه .....

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*فى اسر اليتم افضل من الاخرين

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكلك مستنى المباراه

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى السابعه من عمرى دخلت المدرسه 
ومع دخولى المدرسه فهمت وعلمت معنى 
كلمة يتيمه 
يوم لجنة القبول اتت كل طالبه مع والدتها  
وهى سعيده والفرح يكاد ينطق من فرحها 
كنت الوحيده التى لم تحضر مع والدتها 
حيث حضرت مع جدتى 
كل صديقاتى ورفيقات دربى وزميلات لعبى 
يبتسمن فى سعاده وحبور بجوار امهاتهن 
وانا انظر اليهن بحذر وقلق لم اعرفه من قبل 
انظر الى جدتى واغتصب ابتسامه فاتره 
شيئا فشيئا بدت الابتسامه المصنوعه تختفى 
ليحل بدلا عنها عبوس واكفهرار للوجه 
ومن ثم انفجر البركان الذى كان يتأجج فى داخلى وانخرطت فى نوبة بكاء حاد
لاول مره ابكى 
بكيت كما لم ابكى من قبل 
بكاءً مزق نياط القلوب وحرّق الافئده 
بكاءً شعرت معه ببعض الارتياح من العذاب الذى ظل يلازمنى
 فى هذه اللحظات فزدت فيه حتى شعرت بالالم وبالصداع يجتاح راسى
ومن ثم ذهبت فى نوبة اغماء 
افقت ووجدت نفسى فى حجر جدتى وهى تبلل راسى بالماء البارد وتتلو ايات من القران 
وتتفل يمينا وشمالا 
ذلك اليوم كان وسيظل محفورا فى عقلى ولا اظن 
انى سانساه ماحييت 
كانت رفيقاتى مشغولات
بالدروس عما حولهن وكنت الوحيده التى تعيش فى بحر آخر 
غير بحرهن ثم حاولت ان اركز على موضوع الدرس ولكنى لم افلح فى ذلك 
شيئا فشيئا بدات اجمع شتات افكارى وبدأت اقبل على الدروس بشهيه شبه مفتوحه
حتى تعودت على جو المدرسه 
كنت اذهب الى المدرسه ولا ادرى عن الدافع الخفى الذى كان يدفعنى للذهاب 
احببت المدرسه حبا شديدا وتمنيت ان اعيش فيها 
كنت اول من تحضر واخر من تخرج 
معلماتى احببننى حبا شديدا ووجدت منهن تعاطفا لا مثيل له 
وكان من الطبيعى لحبى للمدرسه والمعلمات ان اكون متفوقه على الجميع 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لكن يا عزيز كل ام ام وكل اب اب ياخى امهاتنا امهات بحق وحقيقه لكن والله اهمات الزمن ده الواحدى ما بتعرف معنى انها ام

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

لكن يا عزيز كل ام ام وكل اب اب ياخى امهاتنا امهات بحق وحقيقه لكن والله اهمات الزمن ده الواحدى ما بتعرف معنى انها ام




لا تعمم يازعيم فهناك امهات نفتخر بهم ولكل قاعده شواذ
نسال الله السلامة والعافيه 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا عزيز صحى النوم البوست دا انا جيبتوا من عدم 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*جعلت العلم همى لاهرب من شىء غامض لا اعرفه 
انعزالى عن الجميع بدا بصوره اكبر 
حتى صويحباتى بدات لا التقيهن الا فى المدرسه فقط
صرت احرز النتائج الجيده وظللت انتقل من فصل لاخر
 حتى اكملت المرحله الابتدائيه واحرزت نجاحا باهرا 
ودخلت المرحله المتوسطه
مع دخولى هذه المرحله حدث لى اكتئاب نفسى غريب اجتاح كيانى
 ودمّر جزءا كبيرا من باقى الامل الذى ظل يراودنى فى جمال وروعة الحياه 
 توفيت جدتى عائشه اثر عله لم تمهلها طويلا 
شربت من الكاس الذى سنشرب منه فى يوم من الايام
 انتقلت روحها لبارئها 
مات الامل الوضاء الذى انار لى طريق حياتى المظلم 
مات الصدر الحنين الذى كنت الوذ اليه عندما احس اننى مظلومه فى شىء
اوعندما احس بهضم حقى 
ماتت من اشعرتنى بوجود امى رغم موتها
ماتت جدتى عائشه وخلّفت فى قلبى الجراح والالام 
اصبحت فى حاله نفسيه سيئه 
بعد ان بدأت اشعر واحس بما يدور حولى فى الحياه 
لانها اعطتنى بكل سخاء وبلا هواده 
لم تبخل على بشىء كان بمقدورها ان تمنحنى اياه 
لذلك عدت من جديد لعالم التشاؤم
وعادت الاحزان تطاردنى من كل ناحيه 
الكآبه والحزن سيطرا على نفسى وملآ كل حيز فيها 
عادت زكريات الايام الخوالى 
الايام التى فقدت فيها حنان الام وعطف الاب 
الاشياء الجميله التى عاشتها كل طفله ولم اعيشها انا 
كل هذه الاشياء فجرت فى نفسى ينبوعا لاينضب من الدموع .....


*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عطف الاب 
كان تضيف الالف تقبى عاطف هههههه انت غيرت العنوان ليه السبب شنوا

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*صارت صورتها تطاردنى فى حلى وترحالى 
واينما ذهبت وفى الاحلام كانت تتجسد لى
 بابتسامتها الصافيه وروحها النقيه وقلبها الكبير
 الذى احتوانى وتعدانى الى جميع صويحباتى الصغار 
بطيبتها اللامتناهيه التى غمرت بها كل من عرفها من الاهل والجيران 
بت اشعر بقسوة الواقع كلما تخيلتها امامى 
وكلما رايت اب وام يسيران مع اطفالهما
 وهم يتقافذون هنا وهناك من الفرح وشعورهم بالامن والاطمئنان 
كلما رايت هذا المنظر تنتابنى غصه شديده فى حلقى وتسود الدنيا امام ناظرىّ
ما ان اخلو مع نفسى حتى اتصور ان الحياة بالنسبة لى عباره عن كابوس فظيع لا يريد ان يفارقنى
اتخيل مستقبل الايام القادمه وماينتظرنى من مصير مجهول 
وياله من مصير 
مع ذلك ارغمت نفسى على عدم تقبل الياس فى حياتى او دخوله قلبى 
لم اتخلى عن الامل فى ان الدنيا قد تبسم لى وتسعدنى بعد طول شقاء 
كان لوجود هند صديقتى الاثر الايجابى 
كانت دائما ماتدفعنى وتشجعنى على ان اتخطى واجتاز كل المحن والملمات 
كانت متفائله حد التفاؤل وكانت تواسينى 
طردت كل الافكار المزعجه التى كانت تراودنى وتصور لى قسوة الحياه 
ولكن بكائى فى صمت كان دائما مايريحنى من هموم تراكمت 
دفنت الاحزان فى صدرى 
اصبحت مثار الاهتمام من الجميع 
صمتى المبالغ فيه كان مثار الاستغراب والدهشه 
لم يكونوا يعلموا انى صامته امامهم فقط 
وان فى داخلى بركان يتحرك ويوشك ان ينفجر 
ويظهر كل المشاعر المريره والحزن الدفين الذى بداخلى
دموعى المتحجره فى مقلتىّ كأنها تدفقت وتسربت الى داخل جسدى لتسيل على قلبى وفؤادى لتزيد
جراحه وآلامه 
ما ان اذهب الى البيت حتى كانت الصوره التى كانت تضمنا انا وابى وامى
 فى وضع باسم مبتهج كنت اجلس وسط والدىّ 
التقطت هذه الصوره فى نفس السنه التى توفى فيها والدى
 بل اكاد اجزم انها فى نفس الاسبوع الذى توفى فيه والدى 
كأنه كان يريد ان تكون آخر ذكرى له معنا ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*البنت دى ما دايره تفرح تب الحكايه شنوا حزنت لما بالغت عديل

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لازم تراورى وكريم واوكرا مع السلامه
*

----------


## ابو دعاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

لازم تراورى وكريم واوكرا مع السلامه



عاطف الصابك يصيب العدو
ديل دخلهم شنو بى دموع في عيون ضاحكة
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو دعاء
					

عاطف الصابك يصيب العدو
ديل دخلهم شنو بى دموع في عيون ضاحكة



هههههه والله المغصه كاتلانا
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

هههههه والله المغصه كاتلانا



***********
طول بالك يازعيم مامستاهله الزناطير عايزننا نتعطل باى صوره 
ساعدهم مجلس التسيير برضاه وعد رفضه للبرمجه الضاغطه
لكن القادم احلى ان شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ما ان امسكها حتى ابدأ اناجيها واحادثها 
واتخيلها من شدة انفعالى انها تكلمنى وترد على
 اصبحت هذه الصوره العزاء الوحيد لى فى الحياه 
وضعتها فى مكان ظاهر بحيث تقع عينى عليها فى كل لحظه 
بدأت افكر فى مستقبل ايامى فى ظل الظروف الراهنه وتحت وطأة الواقع الاليم
وقررت قرارا لا رجعة فيه وهو ان اطرح الاحزان والالام جانبا وان ادفن 
شقائى وتعاستى فى الكتب حيث جعلت العلم جل  همى وتفكيرى 
كنت متفوقه فى دروسى حتى صرت محل اشادة الجميع 
كلهم يشيدون بى وبمجهودى الجبار واجتهادى وانهماكى فى دروسى
 وعدم تأخيرى لواجباتى او التقصير فيها 
ولم يكونوا يعلموا ان لكل شىء ثمن 
فثمن اجتهادى وتحقيقى للدرجات العاليه كان 
من عمرى 
من دموعى الصامته التى كنت احسبها ضعفا عندما تسيل على خدود المغلوبين
 ومن عذابى الشديد 
الذى كنت اكابده واعانيه 
ومن الابتسامه التى كنت اوأدها حتى لا تظهر 
كل هذه الاشياء طرحتها جانبا وعشت لحياتى الخاصه وللعلم فقط ولا شىء سواه 
ودخلت المرحله الثانويه 
حيث كانت هذه المرحله بداية عهد
جديد واشراقة امل شبه سعيد 
حيث تحركت بعض التحركات الشبه ايجابيه 
صرت اتحدث مع زميلاتى وبدأت اودع الانعزال رويدا رويدا 
ربطت علاقتى مع افراد الاسره الكبيره 
اهلى لامى وتعرفت على افراد الاسره عن كثب 
تعرفت على شبابهم وشاباتهم فازاحوا كثيرا من الهموم والاحزان الدفينه 
مع اسرافى فى التفاؤل نسيت نفسى 
ومع انغماسى فى حياتى الجديده بدأت انسى الماضى التعيس 
فاجأنى احد شباب الاسره وارسل لى خطاب غرامى
 يخبرنى فيه بمدى حبه لى ومدى ما يكابد ويعانى فى  ذلك
 وتمنى ان لو يحظى منى بنفس المشاعر و....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اااااااااااااااه كان تخلى الواو دى شويه يا دوب سخنت

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كلمات كثيره حواها خطابه 
ساعتها لم اتخيل سوى الالام التى عشتها منذ بداية حياتى حتى هذه اللحظه 
حياتى بدون ابى وامى 
الايام الكئيبه التى عشتها بعدهما  مرورا بوفاة جدتى عائشه 
نهاية بهذه اللحظات المريره
بلا شعور منى مسحت دمعه فرت من عينى وسالت على خدى 
سطرت له خطاب افهمته بلباقه باننى لم افكر فى مثل هذه العلاقات بعد وازحته عن طريقى بهدوء 
دون ان اجرحهه او اعذبه 
رغم اننى انهيت اول محاوله الا اننى بدأت اشعر ببعض التفاؤل يغمرنى 
تفاؤل صوّر لى العيش بامل جديد وانى قد اعيش بعيدا عن الزكريات المريره 
تفاؤل بعث فى نفسى قبس جديد انار لى طريقى
 بعيدا عن الزكريات الاليمه وان الغد قد ياتى بالجديد المشرق السعيد
شعرت انى من الممكن ان اَحب وأُحب
من المؤمل ان تظهر الابتسامه من جديد لتغسل كل احزان الماضى التعيس 
شعرت ببعض الامل ينتابنى فى جمال الحياه 
وبدأت احس بالحياة من حولى  
وبدات استقبل الدنيا 
صرت اعيش فى عالم جديد
عالم التفاؤل والسعاده والهناء 
اعتبرت هذا التاريخ هو بداية ميلادى الحقيقى 
بدأت استقبل الدنيا بروح جديده وافكار حديثه 
غيرت الوجه الذى كنت ارسمه لحياتى بوجه اخر 
رجعت اطالع دروسى بجد ونشاط وبدوافع جديده 
واحرزت النتائج الجيده وتفوقت اكثر فاكثر 
علاقاتى مع بقية افراد الاسره الكبيره تزداد يوما بعد يوم 
ولكن فى بعض الاحيان يعترينى الصمت الذى ابى ان يفارقنى نهائيا 
تشاء الاقدار ان تدخلنى فى تجربه جديده مع احد افراد الاسره الكبيره وهو حاتم 
الذى كان يكبرنى بعامين اخ زميلتى سلمى التى ولدت قبلى بايام فكانت صديقتى وزميلتى واختى 
كنت غالبا ما اتواجد بمنزلهم واحيانا كثيره كانوا يتواجدون بمنزلنا 
حاتم بدا يهتم بى اهتماما خاصا ومن ثم صارحنى بحبه لى 
حب من اعماق فؤاده كما يقول .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا حوله ولا قوه وقفاتك دى يوم بترفع لى الضغط 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*هذا الحب الذى وقر فى قلبه وشغل عقله وانه لا يبغى منه مصلحه شخصيه 
اضطربت الامور فى رأسى بعض الشىء وبدأت افكر واوزن الامور 
اول احتمال وضعته ان يكون حاتم مجرد مشفق علىّ 
وانه قد المّ باحوالى وعرف ظروفى وما كابدته وعانيته فى حياتى فحاول ان يواسينى ويهوّن على الامور 
او انه قد احبنى فعلا 
وبدأت اضع الخطوط العريضه فى تصورى 
تارة ارى انه مجرد انسان عابر فى حياتى 
وانه مشفق على ويحاول جهد استطاعته مساعدتى 
وتارة احسبه صادق فى مشاعره واحاسيسه التى ابداها لى وعبر عنها 
انتابتنى ردود الافعال المختلفه مابين مصدقه ومكذبه 
من واقع الظروف التى امر بها 
 لذلك قررت ان اكتم مشاعرى واحاسيسى وعدم البوح بها 
وان اعيش حياتى كما هى للعلم فقط
ارسلت له خطابا رقيق اخبرته بعدم رغبتى فى اقامة اى علاقات من هذا النوع 
واننا اخوان فقط
ولكنه كان ملحاحا اتصل على تلفونى فلم ارد فما كان منه الا ارسل لى خطابا اخر
 ينبؤنى بما يجيش فى نفسه ومايعتريه من اضطرابات
 وكيف ان النوم هجر عيونه وتحولت حياته الى جحيم 
ولكنى للمره الثانيه تجتاحنى الهواجس والمخاوف 
التى مابرحت تدور فى خيالى ومن ثم قررت ان اراوغ وان اتجاهل خطاباته لى 
بالفعل تجاهلته مرات ومرات ومع ذلك لم تتوقف خطاباته 
صرت القاه كئيبا حزينا 
حديثه حمل رنة حزن دفينه فى اعماقه 
نظرات عينيه حملتا بريقا غريبا امتزج فيه الاحباط باليأس 
اشد ماعذبتنى هذه الصوره المؤلمه
سطعت فى خيالى الافكارالمتناقضه 
مره اتالم لحالته وارى ان ارد عليه ولو بمجرد بارقة امل 
عسى ولعل ان تبعث فى النفس بعض التفاؤل المفقود
وتارة اخرى اود ان انتقم من الاقدار فى شخص حاتم
تخيلت فى هذه اللحظه كل العذاب والاسى الذى ظل يلازمنى طيلة حياتى
 فوددت ان ازيد من عذابه وآلامه اكثر فاكثر حتى اشفى غليلى 
لكن سرعان ما ارجع وانظر الى وجهه ليزيد عذابى اكثر مما انا فيه 
كتبت له خطاب اطمئنه بعض الشىء لانى لا استطيع ان اتحدث معه بالهاتف مباشره 
كان صوته يتغلغل فى فى مسامعى فيعترينى الاضطراب والارتعاش ولا استطيع ان اتكلم معه
لا ادرى ربما الخجل الانثوى او ربما لشىء آخر لم اعرفه فى ساعته 
قررت ان اسايره فى خطاباته ولكن دون الاقتناع بما افعل
 ودون ان اسال نفسى عن حقيقة احاسيسى ومشاعرى تجاهه 
كانت خطاباتى له تحمل فى طياتها معانى نبيله 
وساميه رغم انها افتقرت لاهم عنصر فيها وهو صدق العاطفه وصفاء القلب والنفس 
صرت اجد فى خطاباته بعض التسليه والتنفس والاحساس بانوثتى .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يعنى تلعبى بى عواطف شخص فتح ليك قلبوا وكمان دايره تشفى قليلك دا كلام انتى كذابه بروضوا بتحبيهوا لكن خايفه من الصدمه 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وبعضا  من الدوافع لاخراجى من جو الكآبه 
كل جلسه نجلسها مع بعض تحمل مجموعه من التناقضات 
من قسمات وجهه وتعبيراته وحديثه شعرت انه فعلا يحبنى 
وانه صادق فى عاطفته 
ولكن .....
المشكله كانت فىّ انا 
كنت دائما متردده فى قبول عواطفه واحاسيسه 
احيانا كثيره اكذب ما اسمعه واراه بعينىّ 
حقيقة مشاعرى تجاهه كانت مبهمه وغامضه وغير مستقره على هدف محدد
وكانت تلك قمة المأساه 
لان سلمى شقيقته كانت تشكو لى عصبية حاتم وشروده الذهنى وعدم وجوده رغم انهم معهم 
ملاحظاتها عن حاتم اكدت لى انه قد 
احبنى بكل جوارحه واننى اصبحت كل امله فى الحياه 
اما حقيقة المشاعر التى اكنها له بدأت تتبلور امامى اننى احبه حب خاص 
حب فيه رائحة حب الاخت لاخيها فقط
ذلك الحب الذى وجدت نفسى مندفعه نحوه بفتور شديد وبلا رغبه عكسه هو تماما 
فلا يكاد يرانى حتى تتهلل اساريره وينشرح صدره وتضحك الدنيا كلها امام ناظريه 
اما انا فاقابله وكأنى كنت معه قبل قليل 
وكانت تلك قمة مأساتى 
فلا انا قادره على منع تلك المهزله السخيفه والمسرحيه الهزليه التى اعيشها
ولا انا قادره على كسر حاجز الحزن وانظر الى حاتم بنفس نظرته للحياه 
كنت اخشى عليه من الاثر السلبى لاعراضى عنه وماقد يصبه من اثر نفسى 
حاتم بطبعه الرقيق الحساس كان كما الزهره المتفتحه 
طيبا وعطوفا ومحبا لى لدرجه جنونيه 
وكانت هذه النقطه بالذات هى ماساتى 
ماذا افعل ؟؟
سؤال تردد كثيرا ولم اجد له اجابه
لم اجد مايمكننى ان افعله سوى السير 
فى نفس الطريق الذى رسمته من قبل 
والذى يعتمد على مجاراته رغما عن عدم قناعتى بذلك 
قد يتجرأ احدكم ويسألنى هذا السؤال..
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*يا أخي واصل...مع تحياتي
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

يا أخي واصل...مع تحياتي



******
حبابك عشره بلا كشره ابقى لا جوه البيت بيتك 
عليك بالصبر كل شى فى وقتو حلو 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اخير تصارحيهوا هسى فى البدايه قبل فوات الاوان لكن انتن يا بنات حواء بتتلذذن بتعذب الرجال

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*فلا يكاد يرانى حتى تتهلل اساريره وينشرح صدره وتضحك الدنيا كلها امام ناظريه 
اما انا فاقابله وكأنى كنت معه قبل قليل 
ههه مسكين دا كلام والله بالغتى تب

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*بعد دا يا عزيز ما عندنا غير القصه دى الله يجازيكم يا لجنه السجم ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

بعد دا يا عزيز ما عندنا غير القصه دى الله يجازيكم يا لجنه السجم ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه




ياهو الباقى لينا نفسى انسدت 
ماعارف اتمها ليك كيف ؟؟؟
حاتتلخبط اكتر مامخى متلخبط 
الله يجازى الكان السبب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اليس لكى مبادىء تعيشين بها؟؟؟
اين ذهبت شخصيتك التى ستعيشين بها فى المجتمع؟؟؟
فكرت فى هذا السؤال طويلا 
وكان ردى هو اننى اصبحت بلا هدف وبلا طموح فى هذه الدنيا 
بعد كل هذه المآسى التى ظلت تلاحقنى 
كنت اتمنى منذ الصغر ان اصبح مهندسه عندما اكبر 
ليس حبا فى الهندسه فحسب وانما يرجع السبب فى ان والدى كان مهندسا 
محبا لعمله لذلك اردت ان اكون قريبه من المهنه التى احبها والدى واخلص لها 
حتى صار من اشهر المهندسين على نطاق القطر 
وبدأت احلم اننى اصبحت مهندسه 
افكر مثل تفكير والدى
واتخيله كيف يخطط للمشاريع والاعمال الهندسيه
ولكن بعد كل هذه المحن التى عايشتها 
بدات افقد الكثير من التفاؤل والطموح 
لذلك لم اشأ ان اعيش بشخصيه او مبدأ معين 
انتهى العام الدراسى واستقبلت العام الجديد  بباقى الامل وبشىء من الاجتهاد لانه عام الحصاد 
لمشوار السنين الخاليه 
كان من يرانى فى بداية العام يعتقد انى سادخل الامتحان النهائى منذ اللحظه 
فجأه سطع فى خيالى خاطر ازعجنى وافتر جزء كبير من حماسى 
خاطر يقول لى لا تسرفى فى التفاؤل
 فكل مرحله جديده مررتى بها كنتى تفقدين عزيز لديكى 
وبالفعل اصبت بنوبه غريبه من الرعب والخوف 
والتوجس والكوابيس
ومع ذلك
طرحت كل تلك الافكار والهواجس جانبا 
وحاولت ان ادفن كل ذلك فى الكتب والمراجع لعلى انسى 
ولكن..........
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*والله لو مسكتى زولك دا كان اخير ليك هواجسك دى جاتنا نحن المريخاب ههههههه

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

ياهو الباقى لينا نفسى انسدت 
ماعارف اتمها ليك كيف ؟؟؟
حاتتلخبط اكتر مامخى متلخبط 
الله يجازى الكان السبب




ههههههه والله مشكله
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*يبدو ان المآسى ابت الا ان تصدق ما كان يصوره لى عقلى الباطن 
وان تصدق كل توقعاتى ومخاوفى رغم تناسىّ ذلك وانشغالى بالعلم 
بينما كنت فى المدرسه واثناء احدى الحصص 
شعرت بفتور شديد واعياء اشد استأذنت ورجعت الى البيت
 وليتنى لم ارجع !!!
بل ليتنى بقيت مابقى لى من عمر فى المدرسه
حتى لا اعرف ما حدث 
وصلت البيت وانا شبه غائبه من التعب والفتور
 وزاد عليه المشوار الذى قطعته حتى وصلت البيت 
دخلت البيت فوجدت الجميع جلوس واجمين 
دخلت عليهم وسلمت ومن شدة ما اعانى لم الحظ 
حالتهم تلك او استفسر منهم 
دخلت غرفتى ومن شدة الاعياء رحت فى نوم عميق حتى قبل ان ابدل ملابس المدرسه 
صحوت من النوم وراسى يكاد ينفجر من الصداع وبدت درجة حرارتى ترتفع 
وكانت عبير خالتى تجلس بجوارى
 وهى تحمل بعض المكمدات البارده وتضعها على جبينى  
كانت قد حضرت ووجدتنى نائمه فلاحظت شحوب وجهى
 والعرق الشديد الذى كان يسيل على وجهى فمسحته بيدها
 ولكنها ابعدت يدها عندما لمست ارتفاع درجة حرارتى 
واسرعت واحضرت المكمدات البارده 
كنت المح فى عيون عبير كلاما كثيرا تود ان تقوله لكنها تعدل عنه فى اخر لحظه 
عندما ترى ضعفى واصفرار وجهى 
ريم عزيزتى ماذا بكى ؟؟؟
هل انتى مريضه ؟؟؟
مجرد فتور بسيط
اسرعت واخبرتهم فجاؤو منزعجين ونقلونى للمستشفى 
حيث كتب الطبيب العلاج واوصاهم بالعناية بى وعدم ازعاجى 
ولم يكن يعلم مايخبئون فى صدورهم من اخبار 
لم يكن يدرى مايدور فى خواطرهم 
ما ان قال عبارته تلك حتى تغير وجه سلمى وعبير خالتى 
وتبدل لونها ونظرت الى جدتى فاطمه 
كأنى بها ارادت ان تقول كلاما ثم تراجعت 
وتستنجد بها الا انها صمتت وطوت الروشته وذهبت ...
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى تلك الاثناء كان جدى بابكر قد انتقل الى جوار ربه بعد معانة شديده مع المرض 
كانوا فى حيره من امرهم كيف يوصلون لى هذا الخبر المؤلم 
خاصة وانهم يعلمون تمام العلم مدى حبى وتعلقى به 
ظل هذا السؤال يؤرقهم خاصة وان الطبيب اخبرهم بعدم تعريضى لاى صدمه 
قد تُذهب كل مفعول الادويه التى اتناولها 
كانت سلمى تدخل على وهى تحمل الطعام وتعطينى الدواء فى مواعيده 
وفى عينيها كان الكلام يتدفق 
فكانت فى بعض المرات تقول لى ريم....
ثم تصمت 
فكنت ارد عليها نعم ماذا هناك؟؟
سرعان ماتضطرب وتقول من خيالها المحض 
هل انتى بخير ؟؟؟
فكنت اطمئنها على صحتى وان كنت اعلم تمام العلم انها لم تقصد السؤال عن صحتى
 وان هناك شىء تود ان تخبرنى به وان كانت متردده 
قررت ان اسألها عنه عندما تحضر 
وحضرت ومعها الطعام 
فاجأتها بسؤالى عما يحدث حولى 
ولماذا كل هذا الغموض ؟؟
بوغتت بهذا السؤال وسال العرق من جبينها 
وقالت بصوت متقطع لا شىء ثم خرجت
قفزت الاف الاسئله الى ذهنى دفعه واحده 
ترى ماهو الشىء الذى تغير وقلب الامور 
بعد خروجها دخل حاتم الذى 
اتى وعلى وجهه دلائل الانزعاج الشديد وقال ....
ريم حبيب..... 
كاد ان يكملها الا انه انتبه لها فى اخر لحظه وقال 
ريم....ماذا حدث ؟؟؟
ماذا المّ بكى ؟؟؟
منذ متى وانتى مريضه؟؟؟
كانت الاسئله تخرج من فمه تباعا 
اشرت اليه بيدى فصمت ....
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*هو صمت.. انت تصمت ليه يا أخوي ؟ يا  أخي واصل..مع تحياتي واعجابي الشديد .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

هو صمت.. انت تصمت ليه يا أخوي ؟ يا  أخي واصل..مع تحياتي واعجابي الشديد .



**************
واحده واحده يازعيم 
طوّل بالك اكل العنب واحده واحده
 تسلم ياحبيب
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*جينا راجعين بعد وعكه صحيه صعبه الحمدلله

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*وين الزعيم النهار دا ما ظهر
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

وين الزعيم النهار دا ما ظهر



**************
هههههه جمبك يازعيم 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

جينا راجعين بعد وعكه صحيه صعبه الحمدلله




***************
الف لا باس عليك 
فقدتك والله 
اتصلت على رقمك الشبكه ماجمعت معاى 
سلامتك والمنبر كلو كرامتك وانا اولهم 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فقلت له اننى بخير مجرد وعكه وانا الان بخير 
وبينما نحن كذلك اذا بجدتى تطلب من حاتم ان يرافقها 
وخرجا وتركانى وحيده 
عاد حاتم بعد برهه وقد اعلموه بالخبر السىء
 وتفاكروا معه فى الكيفيه التى سيوصلون بها الخبر الىّ 
عاد حاتم وطبع على شفتيه ابتسامه فاتره 
حاول بها اخفاء اضطرابه وقال حتى دون ان اسأله عما كانت تريد منه جدتى 
جدتى كانت تسألنى عن ناس البيت خصوصا وان والدتى كانت مريضه و....
ثم صمت حين وجدنى لا اعير ادنى اهتمام لكلامه 
وان نظرى منصب على عكس اتجاهه
بعد قليل حضرت سلمى وجلست بجوار حاتم واغتصبت ابتسامه فاتره 
كانت تود ان تقول كلاما ثم تتراجع فى اخر لحظه 
نظرت  لحاتم فوجدته هو الاخر مضطربا وان كان يحاول ان يبدو طبيعيا 
بمهارته الشديده بدا يتطرق فى مواضيع عديده 
فجأه بدا حديثه كئيبا ومقلقا عندما تحدث عن الموت 
وجدوى الحياه واثاره على نفوس الاحياء 
احاديث كثيره شعرت معها بانقباض فى انفاسى واختناق شديد 
حاتم كان دائما متفائلا ومرحا وبشوشا 
لماذا يتحدث عن الموت هل ....
ظل حاتم يتكلم ويتكلم وينظر لسلمى التى اومأت اليه برأسها
 فما كان منه الا ان فجّر القنبله التى كان يحملها 
قال موجها كلامه لى ...
ريم .... احتسبى عند الله جدك بابكر فقد حدثت 

وفاته اليوم و....
تاهت كلماته وسط ذهولى الشديد 
حاولت ان ابكى لافرغ الشحنه الهائله من الاحاسيس  المريره التى شعرت بها 
فى هذه اللحظه 
ولكن بدلا من البكاء ضحكت !!!
نعم ضحكت 
ضحكه لا معنى لها 
ضحكت وجسدى يرتجف بشده 
حتى السرير الذى كنت انام فيه ظل يتراقص من تحتى 
ومن ثم اغمى علىّ ......
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

***************
الف لا باس عليك 
فقدتك والله 
اتصلت على رقمك الشبكه ماجمعت معاى 
سلامتك والمنبر كلو كرامتك وانا اولهم 




شكرا يا عزيز والله مابتقصر تب ما تفقد عزيز ان شاء الله
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

فقلت له اننى بخير مجرد وعكه وانا الان بخير 
وبينما نحن كذلك اذا بجدتى تطلب من حاتم ان يرافقها 
وخرجا وتركانى وحيده 
عاد حاتم بعد برهه وقد اعلموه بالخبر السىء
 وتفاكروا معه فى الكيفيه التى سيوصلون بها الخبر الىّ 
عاد حاتم وطبع على شفتيه ابتسامه فاتره 
حاول بها اخفاء اضطرابه وقال حتى دون ان اسأله عما كانت تريد منه جدتى 
جدتى كانت تسألنى عن ناس البيت خصوصا وان والدتى كانت مريضه و....
ثم صمت حين وجدنى لا اعير ادنى اهتمام لكلامه 
وان نظرى منصب على عكس اتجاهه
بعد قليل حضرت سلمى وجلست بجوار حاتم واغتصبت ابتسامه فاتره 
كانت تود ان تقول كلاما ثم تتراجع فى اخر لحظه 
نظرت  لحاتم فوجدته هو الاخر مضطربا وان كان يحاول ان يبدو طبيعيا 
بمهارته الشديده بدا يتطرق فى مواضيع عديده 
فجأه بدا حديثه كئيبا ومقلقا عندما تحدث عن الموت 
وجدوى الحياه واثاره على نفوس الاحياء 
احاديث كثيره شعرت معها بانقباض فى انفاسى واختناق شديد 
حاتم كان دائما متفائلا ومرحا وبشوشا 
لماذا يتحدث عن الموت هل ....
ظل حاتم يتكلم ويتكلم وينظر لسلمى التى اومأت اليه برأسها
 فما كان منه الا ان فجّر القنبله التى كان يحملها 
قال موجها كلامه لى ...
ريم .... احتسبى عند الله جدك بابكر فقد حدثت 

وفاته اليوم و....
تاهت كلماته وسط ذهولى الشديد 
حاولت ان ابكى لافرغ الشحنه الهائله من الاحاسيس  المريره التى شعرت بها 
فى هذه اللحظه 
ولكن بدلا من البكاء ضحكت !!!
نعم ضحكت 
ضحكه لا معنى لها 
ضحكت وجسدى يرتجف بشده 
حتى السرير الذى كنت انام فيه ظل يتراقص من تحتى 
ومن ثم اغمى علىّ ......




انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البركه فيك حياتك كلها احزان ربنا يصبرك واصل يا عزيز
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون البركه فيك حياتك كلها احزان ربنا يصبرك واصل يا عزيز



********
بس لو تبطل الشفقه 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عووووووووووووووووووووك صحى النوم صباح الخير

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*عندما افقت وجدتهم يجلسون حولى سلمى ووالدتى سكينه وجدى محمد احمد وحاتم ونظرات عيونهم تنطق بما يعتمل بدواخلهم 
الكل يحاول ان يواسينى دون جدوى 
فالمصاب عظيم والخساره فادحه والموت سبيل الاولين والاخرين 

حاتم بدا لى فى هذه اللحظه اكثر تاثرا من الجميع 
حيث كان مطأطىء الراس ودموعه تنهمر بشده على خديه لتسيل على الارض 
كان يخرج ليجفف دموعه ولكن ما ان يجلس حتى تنهمردموعه مرة اخرى   
ظللت ارنو اليهم وهم على حالتهم الحزينه هذه مده من الزمن
 ثم انفجر البركان الذى كان خامدا بداخلى 
بكيت بشده 
حتى خيّل لى ان صوتى قد وضع على مكبر صوت  
وبعد ان هدأت تائرة البكاء بداخلى نقلت على الفور الى المستشفى
 وذلك لان الصدمه العصبيه قد اثرت علىّ بشده مما ضاعف من المرض الذى كنت احس به واعانيه 
الاكتئاب الشديد الذى لازمنى وعدم الرغبه فى تناول الاكل والادويه كلها عوامل استدعت نقلى للمستشفى 
وهناك وسط الاجهزه الطبيه والممرضين بدات استرد عافيتى تدريجيا 
سافرت الى قرية الامان التى كان يسكن فيها جدى 
وذهبت معى جدتى وحاتم ووالدته وشقيقته سلمى  
مكثنا هناك عدة ايام حتى انتهت مراسم العزاء
ثم عدنا لارتباطى وسلمى بالدراسه وحاتم بعمله فى متجر والده  
رجعت وكلى يأس وقنوط من واقع مستجدات الامور 
بت اشعر ان الدنيا تتربص بى وتقف حجر عثره فى طريق اى فرح احس به 
لم تجدى توسلات وتشفعات هند لكى اغير هذه النظره المتشائمه نحو الحياه 
صرت انظر الى الدنيا بمنظار اسود قاتم 
منظار لايرى سوى الدموع والحزن فى كل مكان
صرت اعجب من اولئك الذين يتحدثون عن بهجة وجمال الحياه 
وانقلبت الامور فى حياتى راسا على عقب 
نهارى اضحى كليلى 
صباحى كمسائى 
فرحى كترحى 
دموعى بدأت تتحجر فى مقلتىّ
نفسى امتلأت ظلاما ووحشه 
وازداد صمتى 
وزاد انعزالى عمن حولى 
حتى العلم واهتمامى به بدأ ينخفض .....

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*انتى حلك تزوجى حاتم المسكين معاك دا واول مولود والله تنسى الماتوا والحيين واصل يا عزيز 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

انتى حلك تزوجى حاتم المسكين معاك دا واول مولود والله تنسى الماتوا والحيين واصل يا عزيز 




**************
انت داير تنهى القصه ولا شنو يازول 
صبر يبل الآبرى مافى 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وبدأت افقد حماسى القديم وانخفض طموح احلامى 
حاتم كان من اكثر الناس مواساه وشفقه علىّ
كان دائما مايجلس معى ويبدأ يعدد لى مزايا الحياه وجمالها 
وكنت لا احفل بكلامه او اعطيه ادنى اهتمام 
لان فى نفسى وقر شىء واحد وهو الا امنح الدنيا الامان مهما ابتسمت لى 
رغم الصمت الذى كان ينتابنى فى وجود حاتم وعدم اصغائى لكلامه وحديثه المتفائل 
كنت اشعر بوحشه شديه كلما غاب عنى
صرت اترقب مواعيد حضوره بلهفه وشوق شديدين 
كل خلجات شعورى تنتفض عندما اسمع صوته الهادىء
احيانا اتصرف كطفله صغيره عندما اسمع صوته فاركض لالقاه ثم ما البث ان انتبه لنفسى 
كل اعضاء جسدى ترتعش حينما يظهر الاستياء على محياه 
كل الهموم والالام تنتابنى عندما يستأذن وينصرف 
من ثم حدث ماكنت اخشاه 
ذلك اننى بدأت احبه 
بل احببته حبا شديدا 
ذلك الحب الذى طغى على افكارى وشمل جميع جوارحى 
حيث كانت هذه النزوه فى اعتقادى فى غير مكانها
وهل لمثلى ان تُحب وتُحَب ؟؟
كان هذا السؤال يؤرقنى فى حلى وترحالى 
وكلما رأيت وسمعت قصة حبيبين ومدى السعاده التى يلقيانها   
لم اجد اجابه على هذا السؤال 
الظروف سيطرت علىّ مرة اخرى حينما ادخلت حاتم فى حياتى
 حتف انفى وارغمتنى ان احبه من اعماق قلبى بالرغم من الجو القاتم الذى يحيط بى 
من كل جانب خاصة بعد وفاة جدى
صار حاتم ياخذ منى كل الاهتمام والعنايه الخاصه 
وضعت له مكانه خاصه فى قلبى لم يحتلها سواه 
بتنا نجلس مع بعض فى انسجام شديد وتفاهم اشد
كان من اولئك الناس الذين حُظيوا بصفات نادره قلما تتوفر فى شخص واحد 
كل من عرفه احبه لطيبته وبشاشته والقبول التلقائى له من اول جلسه
ومع ذلك كان الشك والحيره تساورانى فى حبى له والخوف من المصير المجهول ...
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*البنت دي تحتاج لطبيب نفساني...يازعيم
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

البنت دي تحتاج لطبيب نفساني...يازعيم



ههههه صحى والله بت متشائمه لكن معها حق بالظروف المرت بيها
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ومع ذلك كان الشك والحيره تساورانى فى حبى له والخوف من المصير المجهول
خايفه من شاكوش اهل حاتم ودى مشكله

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

البنت دي تحتاج لطبيب نفساني...يازعيم



************
هى الشافتو شويه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

ومع ذلك كان الشك والحيره تساورانى فى حبى له والخوف من المصير المجهول
خايفه من شاكوش اهل حاتم ودى مشكله




***************
شاكوش بس !!!
 خايف عليها من المارزبه 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*والله مامكن انت الليله محتجب ولا شنو شحتفتنا يا عزيز

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*الشكوك القديمه مافتأت تطاردنى حتى بعد ان ابعدتها الى غير رجعه
 فكان الصمت هو التعبير الوحيد لانفجار تلك الشكوك 
كان صمتى يولد فى نفس حاتم الالام والشكوك فى حبى له
 فكان يصارحنى احيانا ويكتم فى قلبه احيانا على امل ان اتبدل واتغير
ولكن ما ان يرى صمتى عندما يحادثنى حتى تعاوده الكآبه والهموم والالام 
كنت اصحو من نومى مبكره كالعاده
 اترقب شروق الشمس كل صباح لان مجرد مرور طيف هذا المنظر فى خيالى 
يجعل النوم يطير من جفونى 
كان هذا المنظر يمثل لى الامل فى غد قد يكون افضل 
وكأنى به يخاطبنى ويقول لى مهما طال ليل الهموم والاحزان ستشرق شمس الحياه بكل جمالها 
الجو الصحو والنسيم العليل والطيور المغرده وهى تتقافز على الاغصان هنا وهناك 
منظر الشمس وهى تخرج من الافق الاشبه بالعذراء  التى قامت لتوها من خدرها
قليل من الامل فى جمال الحياه كان ينتابنى كان مصدره حاتم 
ولكن حتى حاتم الذى كان اكثر الناس تفاؤلا بجمال الحياه ومسرتها 
بدأ ينظر الى الحياة بوجه اخر 
وجه يملؤه الخوف من المجهول القادم من خبايا المستقبل البعيد 
اضحى يفكر فيما قد يحدث وماقد يخبىء له القدر من مفاجآت 
وكان مصدر هذا القلق انا ...
نعم انا لاننى اصبحت له كل حياته ويجد منى ماكان يعتبره تجاهلا وصدودا 
لذلك فاض عليه الكيل ذات مره عندما كان معنا وجلسنا مع بعض 
كان يتكلم بكل مرح وببشاشته المعروفه فى شتى المواضيع 
فتارة يتحدث عن المستقبل وعن الاسره وجمع شملها ومره عن الدراسه بشكل عام 
ومايجده فى حياته العلميه من عنت ومشقه
 ومره يتبدل محور حديثه عن علاقتنا ببعض  
كم حاولت عبثا ان اجاريه فى الحديث ولكن ...
ابت الكلمات ان تخرج من شفتىّ ورفضتا ان تنبسا ببنت شفه 
لازمنى الصمت المطبق 
مماجعل حاتم يضيق ذرعا بهذا الموقف وسألنى عما احس به ومايدور فى خيالى 
من افكار لم اصرح بها فاجبته بكلمه واحده ....
لاشىء.....
نظر الىّ طويلا وصمت مده اطول ثم استأذن وانصرف 
اردت ان اوقفه وبكل الطرق ولكن حتى هذه عجزت عنها
 وذهب حاتم وفى نفسه شىء من اليأس والشك فى مدى مكانته عندى 
بعد ذهابه احسست بالندم من جراء تصرفى معه 
ولكن ماحيلتى وهذا الصمت اللعين اصبح جزءا من حياتى ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*انت واحدى موهومه انا لو مكان حاتم الا كان اعرس واخليك فى مرضك دا

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا حوله ولا قوه الا بالله المدرب رفع لينا الضغط الله يصبرنا 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

لا حوله ولا قوه الا بالله المدرب رفع لينا الضغط الله يصبرنا 




**********
القادم احلى ان شاء الله 
غدا يوم اجمل 
المدرب يعمل شنو يدخل يلعب مع اللاعبين ولا كيف 
سنتاهل فى المغرب ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ما ان تأتى لحظات صمتى حتى تفارقنى كل الكلمات واتحول لانسانه اخرى 
فكرت فى الاتصال عليه وشرح موقفى ولكن حتى هذه ايضا لم  اقدر عليها
 وخانتنى شجاعتى مرة اخرى 
كنت دائما ما اعجز عن التعبير ولا اقوى على الحديث المباشر
 لذلك فكرت ان اسطر له خطاب 
اعتذر له عما بدر منى ولكنى ترددت ومن ثم تركت الامور تسير على سجيتها 
لاننى اعتقدت اننى اذا كتبت له خطاب سيعتقد ان صمتى مقصود واننى اتعمد ذلك 
اما اذا لم اكتب له فقد يتفهم موقفى مادام يحبنى 
ذهبت اليهم فى البيت وتعمدت الا افتح الموضوع معه حين قابلته 
ولكن حاتم كان يحبنى اكثر مماتوقعت وتصورت فقد قابلنى بلهفه وشوق شديد 
 بل واعتذر لى عما بدر منه حين ذهب غاضبا منى 
اعتذر لى وكنت انا من تستحق ان تعتذر 
شعرت من موقفه بمدى حبه واخلاصه فاذهب منى ذلك الشعور بعض القلق 
والعذاب النفسى الرهيب الذى كنت اعانيه واشعر به
وكتبت له خطاب حوى كل ما دار فى خاطرى منذ ان تركنى
 وحتى لحظات وصولى منزلهم وطلبت منه الا يأخذ فى نفسه شىء كلما اعترانى الصمت المطبق 
جلست لامتحان الشهاده الثانويه وكلى اصرار لبلوغ غايتى 
وهى ان التحق بكلية الهندسه واتخرج مهندسه مثل والدى 
حاتم كان السبب الرئيسى فى ذلك الطموح 
كلما ضعفت يشجعنى ويشد من ازرى وعندما ييأس يزكرنى بالعهد الذى قطعته على نفسى 
وهو ان اتخرج مهندسه كأبى 
طوال مدة الامتحانات كان حاتم بجانبى يزيل كل الطلاسم والامور التى لا افهمها
بل ذهب الى ابعد من ذلك عندما ظل بجوارى انا وشقيقته سلمى 
يساهر الليالى وكأنه سيجلس الامتحانات معنا 
كل يوم وبعد انتهاء الامتحان
الاول يراجع معى مادة الامتحان القادم واضعا لى بعض النقاط الهامه 
والتى كانت على جانب كبير من الاهميه لاحتواء الامتحان عليها 
حتى انتهت الامتحانات 
جاءت العطله 
وجاء معها الفراغ ....
ولكن فراغ هذا العام كان جميلا وممتعا حيث اضفى عليه حاتم نكهه خاصه 
وصار اكثر من انسان عادى فى حياتى 
بت اشعر انه الاخ والصديق والحبيب الوفى الذى بذل وظل يبذل بكل تفانى ونكران للذات 
اصبحت اشعر بوحشه شديده له كلما غاب عن ناظرى ولو للحظات 
بل ينتابنى القلق عليه 
كان احساسه الشخصى قمة السعاده بعد ان لمس منى ماكان يود ان يجده ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

**********
القادم احلى ان شاء الله 
غدا يوم اجمل 
المدرب يعمل شنو يدخل يلعب مع اللاعبين ولا كيف 
سنتاهل فى المغرب ان شاء الله 




مافى اى شغل تدريبى المريخ كل الخطوط متباعده لياقه مافى حماس مافى تشكيله مافى محلها وبعد دا تقول لى المدرب يعمل شنوا
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*هههه ايوه كدا خليك رومانسيه شويه انا ما قلت ليك بعد شويه بتنسى اى حاجه وهى يا دوب ممتحنه الشهاده ياخى دى لسه صغيره جدا بختك يا حاتم الامور ماشه معاك ملبن 

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مريخابي واعتز كتابتك دي كتابت كوامر.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Kamal Satti
					

مريخابي واعتز كتابتك دي كتابت كوامر.



*************
ههههه كوامر عديل 
ياخوى نحنا يادوب فى عز الشباب بس بينى وبينك البساطه حلوه 
وكان قصدك على خطابات البت دى فدى مساله تانيه خالص 
انا ممكن اكتب 100صفحه بس ما اقدر اتكلم خمس دقائق 
تصور بعد الفصاحه دى كلها وبرضو خجول 
الخطابات دى طبعا انت عندك معاها تنشن عشان كدا بتشوفنى 
كومر زيك ياعمو كيمو ولا احسن جدو كيمو 
تحياتى يازعيم 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

هههه ايوه كدا خليك رومانسيه شويه انا ما قلت ليك بعد شويه بتنسى اى حاجه وهى يا دوب ممتحنه الشهاده ياخى دى لسه صغيره جدا بختك يا حاتم الامور ماشه معاك ملبن 




********************
هههه عقبالك عاطفونا 
بس ماتحسد الزول دا بعدين تحصل ليهو انتكاسه 
يقول انت السبب
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

********************
هههه عقبالك عاطفونا 
بس ماتحسد الزول دا بعدين تحصل ليهو انتكاسه 
يقول انت السبب




ههه عينى بارده 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ان شاءا لله المانع خير

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*طوال مدة العطله كنا نلتقى يوميا
 ان لم يكن فى منزلنا يكون فى منزلهم 
ألفه جميع من بالبيت
 فعندما يغيب عن البيت تجد الجميع يسال عنه وبلهفه شديده
 وعن اسباب غيابه لانه كان فاكهة اى جلسه باسلوبه السلس وبساطته المبالغ فيها 
لا تكاد تراه عابس الوجه اوغضبان 
حتى فى غضبه كان انيقا اى شىء يجعله يضحك من اعماق قلبه ومن سويداء فؤاده 
وعندما يسأل عن التحول السريع وهذا التناقض يجيب ضاحكا 
شر البلية مايضحك
اجمل لحظات عمرى قضيتها معه 
اسعد الاوقات كانت بجواره 
منذ ان عرفته تبدلت امور كثيرة فى حياتى 
شعرت بشعور لا يوصف وبراحه نفسيه عميقه 
شعرت انى من المؤمل ان اعيش فى كنف الحب وانعم
بحلاوته وعذوبته ولم يخب ظنى فيه
لانه كان يشعرنى فى كل لحظه وفى كل جلسه بل فى كل موقف من مواقفه معى 
وفى كل خطة قلم سطرها لى يشعرنى بانه معى وينتابه نفس الاحاسيس التى بدأت اشعر بها الان
اسعد اللحظات حينما اجلس بجواره واستمتع بصوته الهادىء وانظر الى محياه الجميل الانيق 
كل ما هو جميل تجسد فيه 
اخلاق وطيبه وجمال مظهر واستقامة جوهر
شعرت بجواره بقيمه حقيقيه للحياه بعيدا عن الزيف والخداع والنفاق 
لحظات عشتها بجواره كانت قمة الصفاء والنقاء وصدق مع النفس 
حينما يتكلم اشعر بكلامه يتغلغل فى اعماق نفسى 
احس بعباراته تغسل جراح السنين التى خلت 
والتى طالما كوت قلبى بنيرانها وشقاءها 
احس كأنى احلق فى دنيا لا يوجد فيها سوانا 
حتى عندما نكون صامتين احس بحبه فى خفقات قلبى وتسارع بنبضاته ....
فى غيابه احس بانى قد فقدت ضلعه من اضلعى 
اشعر انى فقدت نفسى وروحى وعقلى 
 وعزائى الوحيد ان قلبى يخفق كلما طاف خياله فى ذاكرتى
 والتى لا اخالها نسيت او تناست هذا الملاك القابع فى حناياه 
كل حرف من حروف اسمه مثل لى جزءا من نفسى
 فللقلب جزء وللعقل جزء وللمشاعر جزء ولروحى جزء 
احببته حبا شغل عقلى وقلبى وكيف لى الا احبه ؟؟؟
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*هههههه الحب نساك كل الماتوا الخوف يموت حاتم وترجعى اسوأ من الاول لان حياتك كلها احزان عندى احساس فى مصيبه فى الطريق

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*رائع يا زعيم ..ما شاء الله عليك ..سلس وجميل
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

هههههه الحب نساك كل الماتوا الخوف يموت حاتم وترجعى اسوأ من الاول لان حياتك كلها احزان عندى احساس فى مصيبه فى الطريق




************
ههههه خايف انقرض انا قبل ما اكملا 
كل يوم بتجى افكار جديده الله بستر 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

رائع يا زعيم ..ما شاء الله عليك ..سلس وجميل



***********
مشكور يازعيم على الدعم والمسانده
خليك قريب
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*وهو اول دخل قلبى وملك عقلى وقلبى واحاسيسى 
كيف لا احبه وقد تجسدت فيه اجمل المشاعر واسمى القيم 
اذا قلت انى احببته فهذه العباره لم ولن تعبر عن احاسيسى 
واذا قلت اهواه فهى كلمه ايضا ضئيله بالنسبه لمشاعر فاضت وغمرت نفسى 
احببته وهويته وتمنيت ان يكون بقربى واسعد بلقياه مادام فىّ نبض ينبض 
اقترحت عليه مصاحبتنا انا وسلمى فى زيارتنا القادمه 
التى ننوى القيام بها لاهلى فى قرية الامان 
فوافق بحماس شديد حيث اعتبر ذلك تغييرا من روتين الحياة الممل 
وضعنا الخطوط العريضه للزياره 
هناك اكتسب حاتم ارضيه جديده 
لما كان يتمتع به من اسلوب سلس وراقى يلائم كل الناس 
عرف كيف يخاطب الامى والمثقف  
فاحبه الجميع كبارا وصغارا 
مكثنا هناك اسبوع كامل كان بمثابة نقاهه حقيقيه لمجهود عام كامل 
اسبوع مر بسرعة البرق وسط اناس طيبين بشوشين بكل بساطتهم وفطرتهم التلقائيه 
لدى حلول موعد مغادرتنا القريه لمحت الحزن الذى خيّم على الجميع
 والتبدل الذى حل عليهم واصروا ان نمكث معهم اسبوعا اخر
 وتعلقوا بحاتم تعلقا غريبا وكأنهم يعرفونه منذ امد بعيد 
تعلقوا به تعلقا لامثيل له والحوا علينا ان نمكث معهم 
ولكن الظروف لم تكن ملائمه ومع ذلك وارضاءً لهم مكثنا معهم يوما اخر
كان بمثابة بلسما وشفاء لهم 
حيث ودعونا بالدموع وطلبوا منى ان اصطحب معى حاتم متى ما زرتهم 
كما وعدهم حاتم بذلك 
فى هذه الزيارة حدثت اشياء كثيره رسخت فى عقلى 
منها انى بت لا اطيق فراق حاتم وظهر حبى الكبير له فى الغيره الشديده
 التى احس بها عندما المح الاهتمام من بنات جنسى بحاتم 
ومحاولتهن التقرب منه فكانت هذه الغيره تظهر للسطح 
ويعبر عنها الصمت والضيق الشديدين 
وكانت هذه الظاهره تقلق حاتم وتذهب مابنفسه من سعاده 
فيسألنى عما بى فاجيبه بكلمه واحده ...لاشىء 
ايضا تجلت لى شخصية حاتم المستقله وقدرته على التكيف مع كل الظروف 
وسرعة اندماجه مع اى مجتمع تحتمه عليه الظروف ...
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*بعد ننشد للقصه والاحداث تسفرنا واصل من غير سفر

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لا اله الا الله والله يا عزيز مباراة المريخ جابت لى الوجع دا كلام شنوا غايتوا سنه 2016 ربك يستر من القادم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*كل يوم يمر يجعلنا نلتصق ببعض اكثر فاكثر 
وكل دقيقه تمر احس بمدى السعاده التى توفرت لى بوجود حاتم بجوارى
 ولكن شىء ما فى داخلى كان يقول لى لا تسرفى فى التفاؤل 
فتجاربك السابقه يجب ان تستفيدى منها واحذرى الاسراف فى التفاؤل 
ومع ذلك طردت ذلك الهاجس جنبا وعشت اجمل اللحظات 
وكل يوم احلم بقرب تحقيق امانىّ على الصعيدين الدراسى وعلى صعيد علاقتى مع حاتم 
ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن .....
فى منتصف العطله وفى يوم كئيب وحزين 
يوم سطر نفسه فى قلبينا نحن الاثنين بالعذاب والالم والحزن 
فى ذلك اليوم وبينما كان حاتم يجلس بيننا اتاه نذير الشؤم ناعيا له والده
 الذى تركه منذ ساعات موفور الصحة والعافيه  
والده الذى احبه اكثر من اى شخص لانه كان يعامله معاملة الابن والصديق 
والده الذى كان له بمثابة القبس الذى انار له طريق الحياه الحالك السواد 
والده الذى كان يمنحه الامل والتفاؤل فى جمال الحياه وروعتها 
ما ان سمع الخبر حتى هب مسرعا وتركنا ونحن لم نفق من اثر الصدمة بعد 
كان وقع الخبر عليه عنيفا ومدمرا 
تجسد فى ذلك النحول الشديد الذى طرأ عليه
و صار انسان اخر 
انسان ينظر الى الدنيا بمنظار متشائم 
فارقه التفاؤل الذى كان يميزه عمن حوله 
لازمه تشاؤم غريب وحزن عميق كان من اشد الناس بعدا عنه 
قابلته بعد انقضاء مدة العزاء ودهشت لمنظره 
تحيرت فى الاكتئاب الغريب الذى كسى ملامحه 
تذكرت حوارا دار بيننا فى يوم من الايام 
حين وجدنى حزينه 
وكيف انه كان يبث فى نفسى شيئا من الامل فى جمال وبهجة الحياه
 وهاهو الان يعانى مما عانيت منه من قبل 
حاتم حبيبى لماذا كل هذا التشاؤم والحزن ؟؟
هذا امر الله ولا راد لقضائه وقدره 
ابعد عنك الاحزان وواجه الحياه بشىء من التفاؤل 
فالحياه جميله وتستحق ان نعيشها 
واين جمال الحياه؟؟؟
كل شىء حولنا ينطق بالجمال 
فاصر على عدم رؤيته لهذا الجمال 
انت لا تراه لانك لاتريد ان تراه 
اغلقت عينيك عن رؤيته ولبست نظارة سوداء حجبت عنك كل ماهو شفاف وجميل 
ولم تبقى لك الا اللون الاسود فقط
بل قولى ان الالم والعذاب موجود فى كل شىء فى حياتنا 
واننا نعيش للاحزان ولا مكان للافراح فى حياتنا
اذهلنى رده المؤلم ولكنى واصلت معه 
عسى ولعل ان انجح فى ابعاد شبح هذا الكابوس الذى خيّم عليه 
حاتم انظر الى هذه الزهور التى تشع بهجة واشراقا 
اليس فيها ماينطق بالجمال؟؟
حتى هذه الزهور تزبل لمجرد اننا لم نعتنى بها او لمجرد ان مدة نموها قد اكتملت 
اترك هذه الزهور ولكن الم تعجبك ضحكة هذا الطفل البرىء التى ضحكت لها الدنيا كلها ؟؟؟
انظرى اليه لقد اختفت ضحكته وهاهو الان يصرخ ويبكى 
باحساس من تذوق كل المراره والالم تلمست له العذر....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*كان فى رد حاتم تلون الكتابه بى لون اخر انا لله وانا اليه راجعون بالله شوف موت واحد خلاهوا متشائم شوف هى كم واحد مات ليها هو شاف ابوه وهى ولدت يتيمه

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

كان فى رد حاتم تلون الكتابه بى لون اخر انا لله وانا اليه راجعون بالله شوف موت واحد خلاهوا متشائم شوف هى كم واحد مات ليها هو شاف ابوه وهى ولدت يتيمه




*************
فقدان الاب فقدان  لطعم الحياه تشعر انك فقدت السند الذى كان يمنحك الامان 
ويعطيك الثقه لتمضى للامام 
فقدت والدى حديثا واعرف قيمة فقد الاب 
فما عانيته بفقده لم ولن استطيع تجاوزه بسهوله 
اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى عامة المسلمين 
اللهم امين 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

*************
فقدان الاب فقدان  لطعم الحياه تشعر انك فقدت السند الذى كان يمنحك الامان 
ويعطيك الثقه لتمضى للامام 
فقدت والدى حديثا واعرف قيمة فقد الاب 
فما عانيته بفقده لم ولن استطيع تجاوزه بسهوله 
اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى عامة المسلمين 
اللهم امين 




امييييين ربنا يجعل الجنه مثواه مع الصديقين والشهداء وحسن اؤلائك رفيقا
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

*************
فقدان الاب فقدان  لطعم الحياه تشعر انك فقدت السند الذى كان يمنحك الامان 
ويعطيك الثقه لتمضى للامام 
فقدت والدى حديثا واعرف قيمة فقد الاب 
فما عانيته بفقده لم ولن استطيع تجاوزه بسهوله 
اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتى عامة المسلمين 
اللهم امين 




ربنا يرحمه  ويغفرله ولجميع موتي المسلمين ويجعل مثواهم الجنة .
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ومع ذلك لم ايأس
حاتم حبيبى مهما طال ليل الحزن سيشرق الصباح بنوره الوضاح ليملا الدنيا نورا و...
بعد ساعات اليوم المعدوده سياتى الظلام ويطرد الصبح ويستقر مكانه 
الحياه جميله ولايحس بجمالها الا من تذوق طعمها والمصائب والمشاكل هى ملح الحياه 
كل انسان وان وهب مسحه من الجمال لابد ان يرى الجانب الاخر 
نظرت اليه بدهشه شديده وانا اتساءل هل هذا حاتم الذى اعرفه 
ام شخص اخر يشبهه؟؟
حاتم الذى كان لايحمل للدنيا هما 
الانسان المتفائل المرح يتحول الى هذه الصوره الكئيبه 
ومع ذلك تلمست له العذر
 لان المصيبه عندما تحل تفقد الانسان القدره على التفكير وتشل العقل 
وحاتم رغم تفاءله الا ان عقله الباطن كان يحوى خلاف مايظهر 
وماكان يخاطبنى هو عقله الباطن وليس حاتم الذى اعرفه 
صمتنا مده طويله قطعتها قائله... 
حاتم حبيبى هذه هى سنة الحياه فتفاءل واطرد الاحزان 
ان لم يكن من اجل اهل بيتك واسرتك فعلى الاقل من اجلى انا!!!
مست هذه العباره كل خلجات نفسه وتبدلت كل تعبيرات وجهه 
وكأنه قد تذكر شيئا كان غائبا عنه 
فالتفت الى وعلى وجهه ظهرت ابتسامه شاحبه 
ايقنت معها انه سيعود كما كان 
ويلتفت الى المسؤوليه التى وجد نفسه بين عشية وضحاها يتحملها 
وعاد حاتم كما كان 
بدأنا نخطط مع بعض ونحلم بالمستقبل السعيد 
فاتحنى ذات يوم فى موضوع الخطوبه وعن موعدها 
فقلت له دعها تكون فرحتان 
فرحة التخرج وفرحة الخطوبه والزواج معا 
وهذه المهله ستكون هى الاختبار الحقيقى لك
 ومدى قدرتك على تحمل المسؤوليه وتصريف شؤون الاسره
وانتهت فترة العطله 
رغم طولها لم نحس بمرور ايامها 
وبتنا نترقب النتيجه التى جاءت تحمل البشرى والفرح
 بدخولى الجامعه انا وسلمى شقيقة حاتم 
ذلك اليوم كان تاريخيا فى حياتنا 
نعم فى حياتنا الاثنين لان هذه النتيجه
 التى حصلت عليها والتى مكنتنى من دخول الجامعه وتحقيق جزء من احلامى 
لم تاتى بمجهودى وحدى حيث كان لحاتم المجهود الوافر فيها 
كانت فرحتى كبيره بهذه النتيجه التى احرزتها 
ولكن فرحتى هذه جاءت على حساب شىء اخر لا اطيقه ولا اتحمله
 وهو بعدى عن حاتم لمده طويله فى نظرى مهما قصرت 
ودخلت الجامعه .....
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

* 
كانت فرحتى كبيره بهذه النتيجه التى احرزتها 
ولكن فرحتى هذه جاءت على حساب شىء اخر لا اطيقه ولا اتحمله
 وهو بعدى عن حاتم لمده طويله فى نظرى مهما قصرت 
ودخلت الجامعه .....[/QUOTE]

ليه كدا  
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*وين الخطوبه والعرس يعنى بعد الجامعه ولا شنوا الخوف تلقى واحد فى الجامعه وغير حبها لحاتم الظاهر حاتم جياهوا ايام سوداء

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

 
كانت فرحتى كبيره بهذه النتيجه التى احرزتها 
ولكن فرحتى هذه جاءت على حساب شىء اخر لا اطيقه ولا اتحمله
 وهو بعدى عن حاتم لمده طويله فى نظرى مهما قصرت 
ودخلت الجامعه .....



ليه كدا  [/QUOTE]
************
انت ناسى انها قرويه وحاتدخل الجامعه فى المدينه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

وين الخطوبه والعرس يعنى بعد الجامعه ولا شنوا الخوف تلقى واحد فى الجامعه وغير حبها لحاتم الظاهر حاتم جياهوا ايام سوداء




************
ههههه عندك الشجاعه اتنازل ليك تتمها 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

************
ههههه عندك الشجاعه اتنازل ليك تتمها 




هههه وين يا عزيز هو كدى قلبى دق الله يصبرنا والله القصه وعلت
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا عزيز الليله الكهرباء قاطعه يعنى المسلسل الليله مافى

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*غلبتنى عدييييييييييل وبقول الروووووووووب كان بحلنى منك
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

غلبتنى عدييييييييييل وبقول الروووووووووب كان بحلنى منك




ههههههههه نان ما بالغت عدييييل دا كلام شنوا تمها من خيالك مافى طريقه بطل جرسه
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ومع انتقالى للعيش والسكن فى المدينه بدأت اشعر بالفراغ الكبير الذى خلفه بعد حاتم 
ولكن عزائى
الوحيد اننى اتيت الى الجامعه لتحقيق هدف كان حاتم جزءا منه 
على حسب وعدى لحاتم بالزواج منه بعد التخرج 
لذلك كان علىّ لزاما ان اجتهد لاحقق مرامى 
طوال مدة الدراسه الجامعيه كنا على اتصال دائم 
كانت كلماته دائما ماتبعث فى نفسى الاصرار والعزيمه على تحقيق الهدف المنشود 
ومرت الايام وتعاقبت الشهور والسنين 
وانا انتقل من سنه دراسيه لاخرى 
وكل يوم يمر يقربنا الى اللحظه الحاسمه 
وانتهت مدة الدراسه 
وان الاوان للعوده للقريه والاهل  وحاتم 
حيث قضيت اجمل واسعد اللحظات بعد انتهاء الامتحانات 
حاتم كان العنوان الرئيس لكل سعاده شعرت بها وكل امل حلمت به 
حاتم الذى عاد كما كان 
حاتم المبتسم على الدوام 
حاتم الذى اقنع الجميع بحب الحياه وجمالها 
وبدأنا نحلم احلام اليقظه
 ونضع التصورات النهائيه لمشروع زواجنا 
الذى بات بين قوسين او ادنى 
بتنا نترقب حلول ايام التخرج
واتت بكل ماحملت من ترقب ولهفه 
ولم نكن نعلم مايخبئه القدر لنا 
لم نكن نعلم انها بداية النهايه 
لاحلام تبخرت وغادرت الى حيث لا رجعة لها 
لم اكن اعلم انها سترجعنى لما كنت فيه قبل ظهور حاتم 
لم اكن اعلم ان هذا اللقب الذى ظللت احلم به وهذه الدرجه العلميه
 التى نلتها ستاتينى بما هو اسوأ
جاءت لحظات التخرج ونلت مرادى 
وتحقق هدفى ونلت مرتبة والدى 
وصرت احمل لقب مهندسه ......
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اركز يا حاتم يومك اسود امانه ما تعبت 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*ولم اكن اعلم ان هذا اللقب وهذه اللحظه السعيده 
فى نظركم هى اتعس لحظه مررت بها فى حياتى كلها 
لم اكن اعلم انها ستأتى كقاصمة الظهر لتمسح كل الاشياء الجميله
 وكل الامانى الرقيقه وكل الاحلام السعيده
 لترجعنى لمربع الاحزان الذى ظننت انى قد تجاوزته الى الابد
كان من المفترض ان تتم خطبتنا انا وحاتم بعد تخرجى باسبوع واعددنا البرنامج لذلك منذ فتره 
كان البرنامج يحتوى على حفل صغير يؤمه الاهل والاصدقاء 
احتفالا بتخرجى ومن ثم اعلان خبر الخطوبه للجميع 
حاتم كان يود ان يكون الحفل فى منزلهم منذ سماع الخبر
 الا ان جدتى اصرت ان يكون الحفل فى منزلها لانها نذرت على نفسها ان تحتفل بى احتفالا لا مثيل له 
ومع ذلك اتفقنا ان يكون الحفل الثانى فى منزل حاتم 
قبل موعد الخطوبه بثلاثة ايام كان حاتم فى عالم اخر وفى جو مختلف عن الجو المحيط به 
ولم الحظ التغيير الذى طرأ عليه لانشغالى بتدبير امور الحفل ومستلزماته 
ولكن تغيبه يوم الحفل جعلنى فى اشد حالات القلق عليه 
حيث كان من المفترض ان يكون اول الحاضرين وانتظرته حتى دب اليأس فى نفسى
ولم تظهر له بارقة امل 
ومن ثم بدأ المدعوين فى التوافد 
وحاتم لم يظهر بعد
تحدثت مع سلمى التى كانت تقوم بواجب الضيافه للمدعوات وسألتها عن حاتم فتغير وجهها 
فقالت لى ان حاتم مريض منذ ثلاثة ايام 
وهو يعانى من الم نفسى رهيب 
عندها فقط استرجعت شريط زكرياتى مع حاتم 
فى الايام الثلاثه الماضيه وما كان
 يعتريه من حالات الشرود وعدم وجوده فى المكان الذى هو فيه 
وبدأت اندم على عدم اهتمامى به وعن عدم سؤالى عنه وانشغالى بالحفل اكثر منه 
من شدة احساسى بالذنب كنت اود ان اذهب اليهم فى البيت واطمئن عليه فى هذه اللحظه 
ولكن سلمى اقنعتنى بعدم جدوى ذلك لانه سيتناول بعض المهدئات التى تجعله يغرق فى سبات عميق 
فى اليوم التالى مباشرة ذهبت اليهم فى البيت 
من حديث سلمى فهمت انه مريض ولكن ما ان دخلت ورايته حتى ايقنت عكس ذلك 
وجدته انسانا اخر غير الذى عرفته 
وجهه حمل تناقضا غريبا جعلنى اتساءل هل هذا حاتم الذى اعرفه ؟؟
كان وجهه شاحبا وكأنه لم ينم لعدة ايام 
لم يكن حاتم البشوش الضاحك على الدوام 
عابس الوجه 
كل شىء فيه قد تبدل 
ظللت ارقبه فى صمت 
وفجأه وبلا مقدمات وفى لحظة يأس مد يده وظللت انظر الى حيث يده ممدوده 
كانت يده تتجه نحو زجاجه بلاستيكيه مليئه بكبسولات 
ظننت لحظتها انه سيتناول دواء حان ميعاده
 ولكن خفق قلبى بقوه عندما رايته يفرغ كل الحبوب التى كانت فى العلبه
 فى يده ويده تتجه ببطء نحو فمه .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*يا خى الحكايه شنوا والله كمل فهمى تب من دون مقدمات الوضع اتغير كيف يمكن يكون فاتح ناس البيت فى موضوع الخطوبه ورفضوا ولا شنوا

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

يا خى الحكايه شنوا والله كمل فهمى تب من دون مقدمات الوضع اتغير كيف يمكن يكون فاتح ناس البيت فى موضوع الخطوبه ورفضوا ولا شنوا




*********
الصبر جبر 
عليك بالقرض 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*واسرعتُ وضربت يده فتناثرت الحبوب هنا وهناك
 تسمرتُ فى مكانى وانا اشاهد هذا المنظر 
حاتم يريد ان ينتحر!!!
كيف ولماذا ؟؟
ترى ما الذى حدث حتى يقدم على هذه الخطوة الحمقاء ؟؟؟
اى كارثة حدثت حتى يفعل ما فعل؟؟؟
لماذا؟؟؟
ظلت هذه الكلمه تدور فى راسى لدقائق ايقنت بعدها بفشلى فى الحصول على اجابه 
وان الاجابه عند حاتم فقط
سالته عن تفسير ماحدث 
فأجابنى بكل ماحملت تعبيرات وجهه من يأس وقنوط ...
كنت اود الانتحار فقط!!!
قالها بكل بساطه كأنما القى نكته مضحكه 
كالتى كان يتحفنا بها
فقلت بدهشه امتلات بحسره والم 
حاتم!!!!
كيف تقدم على هذا التصرف الخطير؟؟
أإلى هذه الدرجه فقدت الامل فى الحياه ؟؟؟
ما الذى حدث حتى تقدم على هذه الفعلة النكراء 
كل هذا من اجل انك مريض !!!
ومن قال لكى انى مريض؟؟
سلمى وهذه الحبوب والادويه التى اراها امامك 
انا لست مريضا ولكنى كنت اود ان اتخلص من وجودى فى الحياه 
لماذا؟؟؟؟
لانها لاتستحق ان اعيشها 
كل ما فيها زائف وخدّاع وكاذب 
لا اريد ان اعيش لارى احلامى وامانىّ تنهار امام ناظرىّ واعجز ان اوقف هذا الانهيار 
بدون شعور منى انهمرت العبرات الساخنه على خدودى 
وسألته بصوت ضعيف اشبه بالهمس 
ماذا حدث ؟؟؟
واردفتُ بصوت منكسر وماذا عنى انا ؟؟؟
هل تعلم ماذا سيصير لى اذا حدث لك اى مكروه؟؟ 
عبارتى هذه شعرتُ بها قد زادت الامه وعمقت  
من جراح قلبه فانهمرت دموعه بشده
حاتم ارجوك ماذا حدث ؟؟
نظر الى برهه ثم اعرض عنى بعيدا 
فى محاوله منه لاخفاء دموعه وشعوره بالضعف 
ربطت جأم شجاعتى ومابقى فى نفسى من حزم وقلت له....
حاتم اذا لم تخبرنى بماحدث فلن ترانى بعد هذه اللحظه 
الا انه ظل صامتا 
فقمت وقلت له على كما تريد وتوجهت صوب الباب 
وانا امنى نفسى ان ياتى صوته من خلفى يطلب منى الرجوع ليفسر لى سبب هذه الكارثه
 التى كادت ان تحل بنا 
وبالفعل اتانى صوته وكأنه خارج من بئر عمييييق 
رييييييييم......
*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*كمل ياحبيب   انت مبدع والله  . . .
                        	*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*يا أخي بطّل عمل المخرجين دا ...واصل يا زعيم يا رائع.
*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*يا هادي  طبعا  انا  ما  علقت  لكن منتظرك تكمل وبعدين تعرف
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصاااااقعة
					

كمل ياحبيب   انت مبدع والله  . . .



*********
جايييك يازعيم بس خليك قريب 


*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

يا أخي بطّل عمل المخرجين دا ...واصل يا زعيم يا رائع.



*******
طوّل بالك يازعيم 
اكل العنب حبه حبه 
كل مره بتجى افكار تشيل القبلها عشان كدا لازم نتأنى 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر واصفر
					

يا هادي  طبعا  انا  ما  علقت  لكن منتظرك تكمل وبعدين تعرف



*************
ابو امين وينك ياراجل ليك وحشه والله 
بس بينى وبينك خوّفتنى 
عارفك مابتجامل 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ماشاء الله القصه لقت ليها متابعين والله انا قايل نفسى براى بالنسبه لحاتم الظاهر تم فصله من العمل 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

ماشاء الله القصه لقت ليها متابعين والله انا قايل نفسى براى بالنسبه لحاتم الظاهر تم فصله من العمل 




********************
يازول ياتو عمل دا الفصلوهو منو 
انت الظاهر عليك طاشى شبكه 
الزول شغال فى متجر ابوهو زى ما ورد فى القصه 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فرجعتُ 
واخبرنى بانه من الافضل لى عدم معرفة ماحدث
الا اننى الححت عليه لمعرفة ماحدث مهما كانت عواقبه 
وليتنى لم الح عليه لمعرفة ماحدث 
واخبرنى بالكارثه التى حلت به وبالعذاب الذى يعانيه ويكابده
اخبرنى بالمصيبه القادمه الىّ والشقاء الذى ظننت انى فارقته الى غير رجعه 
ولم اكن اعلم انه سيأتى بعد كل هذا الفرح 
الذى توفر بوجوده حاتم بجوارى 
اخبرنى حاتم انه ليس مريضا 
فقلت له اعلم ذلك 
لاننى سألت الدكتور الذى احضروه لعلاجه 
فاخبرنى انك لست مريضا وانك تعانى من ازمه نفسيه عنيفه
 ونصحنى ان كنت ارغب فى اخراجك من حالتك هذه ان اعرف سببها ومن ثم يسهل العلاج 
تردد قليلا ثم قال...
ريم ....
ريم نحن لن نكون لبعض !!!
فقلت له ...
ماذا تقصد بكلامك هذا ؟؟؟
فقال وهو يغالب دموعه وبصوت خنقته العبرات 
اعنى اننا لن نتزوج  
فقلت وقد شملتنى رعشه شديده وسال العرق من جبينى بغزاره 
وانا اتخيل حاتم بجوار زوجه اخرى غيرى 
حاتم !!!
ماذا تقول هل جننت لتقول هذا الكلام ؟؟؟
بكل اسف هذه هى الحقيقه المره 
فقلت والدموع بدأت تسيل على خدىّ بشده 
اى حقيقه ؟؟؟
يبدو ان الامور تسير دائما فى طريق سعادتنا 
فقلت بصوت لا يكاد يمييز السامع كلامه 
اى امور ؟؟
لماذا لا تكون واضحا وتخبرنى بهذه الحقيقه التى تزعمها 
قل لى انك تريد ان تتزوج اخرى لانك كنت تحبنى شفقه علىّ
 وعلى اوضاعى وماكنت اعانى من عذاب وشقاء 
قل انك كنت تتسلى بى تحت مسمى الحب 
قل انك تريد ان تتخلى عنى بعد ان علمت انى بت لا اطيق فراقك 
قل اى شىء فقط ارجوك لا تصمت فهذا الصمت يقتلنى 
ريم .. ارجوكى ...
انا التى ترجوك اخبرنى 
وبدأ يروى سبب كلامه وسبب الالامه
على حسب اتفاقنا فى ان تكون الخطوبه بعدتخرجك مباشرة 
قبل ذلك بثلاثة ايام كنت 
قد خاطبت والدتى فى الامر 
الا انها ولدهشتى الشديده رفضت وباصرار شديد 
نظرت اليه بدهشه واستغراب لانى اعلم مدى حبها لى 
وفرحها كلما راتنى حيث كانت تعانقنى وتقبلنى
 ودائما ماترحب بى قائله حباب الغاليه بنت الغاليه وتمطرنى قبلا 
هل من الممكن ان تكون هذه العاطفه كاذبه ؟؟
وهل كل شىء حولى يصر ان يفاجأنى بما لا اتوقع دائما وهل...
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اووووووووووووه انا ما قلت ليك قبل كدى يمكن نلس البيت ما راضين بالله شوف امه من غير ما تشعر انتهت من حياة اتنين ياخى كل ام بتتمنى الى ابنائها كل خير ودى بت يتيمه يعنى مافى اى سبب يخلى تمه تقف حجر عثرة فى طريق حاتم هى فى النهايه دايره ابنها يكون سعيد اه خلت ابنها تعيس مدى الحياه والله ذى ديل كتار مافى زول اختار شريكه حياتوا الا ناس البيت فيهم واحد معارض يا خى ى حياتوا يختار ذى ما عايز ليييييييييييييييه التدخل انا شخصيا بطنى طمت من القصه والله دمعتى نزلت من غير اشعر لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*شكلك بقيت بتاع سطله ياخى جننتا جن ما شاء الله عليك تنفع مخرج ومؤلف والله عالمى مش محلى الواحد يشعر وكأنوا بتفرج فى التلفزيون ماء شاء الله عليك 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

اووووووووووووه انا ما قلت ليك قبل كدى يمكن نلس البيت ما راضين بالله شوف امه من غير ما تشعر انتهت من حياة اتنين ياخى كل ام بتتمنى الى ابنائها كل خير ودى بت يتيمه يعنى مافى اى سبب يخلى تمه تقف حجر عثرة فى طريق حاتم هى فى النهايه دايره ابنها يكون سعيد اه خلت ابنها تعيس مدى الحياه والله ذى ديل كتار مافى زول اختار شريكه حياتوا الا ناس البيت فيهم واحد معارض يا خى ى حياتوا يختار ذى ما عايز ليييييييييييييييه التدخل انا شخصيا بطنى طمت من القصه والله دمعتى نزلت من غير اشعر لا حوله ولا قوة الا بالله




*******************
عاطفونا ماتندفع خليك ريلاكس 
الغريق قدام 
خايفك  تندم على كلامك دا 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*أخوان بالرضاعة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

أخوان بالرضاعة



***********
فكره برضو يازعيم 
خيالك واسع 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*اوقف صوت حاتم الحزين سيل اسئلتى وهو
يقول لا تظلمى والدتى وتسيئى الظن بها 
فهى تحبك اكثر من سلمى شقيقتى 
تجاهلت رده وسرحت ببصرى فى ذلك اليوم الذى كنا جلوس فى بيت حاتم 
واذا باخ حاتم يقول مخاطبا امه ....
انى اريد ان اخطب ريم مارايك فيها؟؟
كانت عبارته اشبه بالقنبله التى انفجرت دون سابق انذار 
عندها الجمنى الصمت وسال العرق الشديد على جسدى وانتابنى ذهول غريب 
بدا على ملامح وجهى وحمدت الله ان لا احد انتبه لذلك لدهشتهم هم ايضا 
ولكن والدة حاتم ردت على شقيقه ردا حازما وبلهجه غامضه قائله ريم لن تكون لك 
عندها تنفست الصعداء وشعرت انها قد خرجتنى من ورطه لا اعرف كيف كنت ساخرج منها 
التفتُ الى حاتم فكان هو الاخر فى حال يرثى لها 
ولكن حديث والدته جعله يضحك لا شعوريا 
واكمل حاتم حديثه ...
المهم استعطفتها واسترحمتها لكى توافق على ارتباطى بك ولكنها اصرت وبعناد على رفضها 
طلبت منها معرفة السبب لرفضها فامتنعت فى البدايه
 ولكنها رضخت عندما هددتها انى ساترك البيت ولن اعود اليه مجددا 
وقلت لها لن اتزوج غير ريم وريم لن تتزوج سواى 
وسارتكب جريمه فى اى شخص يقترب من ريم و...
كنت اتحدث بانفعال شديد وانا احطم كل شىء حولى 
طوال اليومين السابقين كنت اعرض عن كل من فى البيت وانعزلت فى غرفتى وحيدا 
لا اكلم احد ولا اخرج 
الى ان اخبرتنى بسبب رفضها وهو جزء من الحقيقه المره ...
مابين الفرح والحزن يقال شعره 
ومابين السعاده والالم خيط رفيع لايٌرى ولكنه يٌحس 
حاتم احب ريم من اعماق قلبه 
حبا طغى على افكاره وجوارحه 
وشل كل تفكيره وحواسه 
حب وجد نفسه مندفعا نحوه بقوه لا اراديه 
شعر كأنما هناك طاقه مغناطيسيه تشده وتجذبه نحو ريم
 فتعلق قلبه بها 
ومابين عشية وضحاها كانت كما الحياه بالنسبة له 
شعر انه بدونها لاشىء 
وفى وجودها امتلك الدنيا باكملها 
ولا يكاد يتصور حياته بدونها لانها بكل تأكيد ستكون لا شىء 
كان منذ نعومة اظفاره شابا هادئا مرحا لطيفا مع الكل كبارا وصغارا 
فرض شخصيته على الجميع بأدبه الجم واخلاقه العاليه وانسانيته اللامنتهيه 
فأحبه جميع من عرفه 
حياته كانت هادئه هانئه 
ولكن ما ان دخلت ريم قلبه حتى حدث زلزال عنيف هز حياته كلها 
احب ريم بجنون 
طغى حبها على كل شىء فى حياته 
وكان صدودها فى البدايه يشعل جذوة هذا الحب ويزيده اشتعالا 
وفاة والده اثرت فيه تأثيرا بالغا 
افقده توازنه واصابه بشىء من الاحباط ولكن وقفة ريم بجانبه جعلته يتخطى هذه العقبه ويجتازها بنجاح 
ريم كانت فى البدايه غير مقتنعه باى علاقة من هذا النوع ولها فى ذلك اعذارها فهى منذ ان وعت للدنيا والمصائب والكوارث تحيط بها احاطة السوار بالمعصم 
لذلك لم تكن مقتنعه بهذه العلاقه لانها غير متاكده من نجاحها 
كانت فى البدايه تساير حاتم لا حبا ولا عطفا وانما شفقة على حاله 
ولكن مع مرور الايام احبت حاتم حبا جعلها لا ترى الدنيا الا بعينيه 
فارقت من اجله دنيا التشاؤم والاحزان 
واستقبلت الدنيا بروح كلها فرح وسعاده وامل وتفاؤل
كانت احيانا ترى ان حاتم كما النجوم تهتدى بضوئها ولاتصل اليها 
كانت تراه كالحبيب والصديق والاب والاخ وكل عزيز فى دنياها 
احبته بجنون وان حاولت ان تظهر غير ذلك  
لذلك كان من الصعب عليها ان تتقبل اى نتيجه عكسيه مهما كانت مبرراتها 
اكمل حاتم تبريرات والدته لرفضها لريم ... 
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*يا الله..:كم أنت رائع يازعيم...أرجو ألا تكون حلقة غد الأخيرة..نتظر لنري إذا أمد الله في الأجال( إن شاء الله )
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*ان شاء الله تكون الاخيره نرتاح من شد الاعصاب دا انا ما بتابع المسلسلات ولا الافلام علشان الشد الذهنى دا

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

يا الله..:كم أنت رائع يازعيم...أرجو ألا تكون حلقة غد الأخيرة..نتظر لنري إذا أمد الله في الأجال( إن شاء الله )



***********
ماتخاف يازعيم فى باقى حلقات 
الروعه وجودك هنا يازعيم 
تعظيم سلام
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

ان شاء الله تكون الاخيره نرتاح من شد الاعصاب دا انا ما بتابع المسلسلات ولا الافلام علشان الشد الذهنى دا




******
كيتا عليك فى باقى حلقات وتكتمل 
بس ساعدنا بالمويه البااااااارده
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

******
كيتا عليك فى باقى حلقات وتكتمل 
بس ساعدنا بالمويه البااااااارده




ههههههههههههههه والله اليومين ديل سخانه دايره المويه البارده
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*عوووووووووووووووك القصه دى قربت تروح والله الليله رجفه كعبه تب مع انوا عندى احساس بالنصر ان شاء الله

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

عوووووووووووووووك القصه دى قربت تروح والله الليله رجفه كعبه تب مع انوا عندى احساس بالنصر ان شاء الله




*************
الليله الركب مكركبه 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

أخوان بالرضاعة



***********
اهنئك يازعيم 
خيالك واسع ماشاء الله عليك 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*قالت لى هل تعتقد انى لا احب ريم او اكرهها 
فقلت وماذا تسمى رفضك لها 
انا لم ارفضها ياولدى 
احيت عبارتها  هذه جزء من الامل فى نفسى 
فقلت اذا لانها يتيمه وليس لها احد فى الدنيا و...
اليتم ليس عيبا يا ولدى ولاتنسى انها ابنتى مثل سلمى ولكن....
ولكن ماذا ؟؟؟
صمتت 
ارجوك يا اماه اكاد اجن من هذا الغموض 
حسنا يا بنى كما تريد 
الحقيقه يا ابنى انك وريم شقيقان بالرضاعه !!
اخوان بالرضاعه؟؟؟
نعم اخوان بالرضاعه
فعندما توفى والد ريم كنت قد ولدت قبلها بايام سلمى شقيقتك 
والذى حدث ان والدة ريم حزنت على وفاة زوجها 
وعافت الحياه ومرضت وكانت ريم تقطع القلوب بصراخها من جراء الجوع والعطش 
فكلمت جدة ريم ووالدة ام ريم ان اخذها وارضعها مع سلمى
 فلم تمانعا وهذا الامر لا يعرفه سواى ووالدة ريم وجدتها
 ومضت والدة وجدة ريم الى رحاب الله ومات معهما السر
 ولم اكن ادرى ان الدائره ستدور لتجمعك بريم 
كنت المح تقاربكما مع بعض وكنت اقول فى سرى 
سبحان الله كأنهما يعلمان انهما شقيقان 
ولم اشأ ان افرق بينكما وليتنى فعلت 
كنت على الاقل منعت هذه المأساه التى تحدث امامى واتحمل وزرها الان 
لذلك وعلى حسب الشرع لا يمكن ان نتزوج ونكون لبعض 
 لاننا اخوان وهذا هو السبب الرئيسى فى محاولة انتحارى الفاشله 
لاننى لا اتصور فى يوم من الايام ان تكونى لغيرى 
او ان اتزوج بواحده اخرى غيرك .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*هسع لو كان جابوا ليها لبن ماعز ما كان اخير من الرضيع البلا فائده ده علشان كدى مافى مره ترضع طفل غير طفلها عسى ولعل الايام تجمعهما ذى حاتم دا 

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*


*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الحقيقه يا ابنى انك وريم شقيقان بالرضاعه !!
شقيقان بالرضاعه؟؟؟
نعم شقيقان بالرضاعه
تصحيح لغوي : 
أخوان بالرضاعة وليس شقيقان
الشقيق هو الأخ من الأم والأب معاً

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

الحقيقه يا ابنى انك وريم شقيقان بالرضاعه !!
شقيقان بالرضاعه؟؟؟
نعم شقيقان بالرضاعه
تصحيح لغوي : 
أخوان بالرضاعة وليس شقيقان
الشقيق هو الأخ من الأم والأب معاً




******************
فى حضرة من علمونا الكلام 
ومن علمونا كيف نخط حرفا فى هذا المنبر 
اقف وقفة احترام واجلال 
قلتها من قبل اننا جئنا لنتعلم منكم فنحن فى محرابكم برلومات تتعلم 
اشكرك دكتورنا العزيز على التوضيح والتصحيح ولا عدمناك

تم التصحيح يازعيم
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*موتى اهون علىّ من مجرد تخيل ذلك 
قد لا تقدرين كم احبك ؟؟؟
وكم كنت احسب الدقائق والساعات حتى تكملين الجامعه 
لنتزوج واكون قد حققت كل امانىّ واحلامى 
كنت اود ان اجعلكى اسعد انسانه فى الوجود 
كنت على استعداد لان اموت ولا ترين مايكدر صفو حياتك 
نظرتُ اليه ببلاهه وكأنى اسمع كلاما بلغة غير مفهومه
او كأنى اشاهد مشهدا لمسرحيه هزليه سخيفه ممله
دارت بى الارض وشعرت ان كل شىء حولى يهتز ويرتعش وباتت الصوره امام ناظرىّ مشوشه وغير واضحة المعالم  
رحماك يارب 
هل من الممكن ان يحدث شىء كهذا؟؟
لعمرى لو قيل لاكثر الناس تشاؤما تخيل اتعس لحظه لهذه الانسانه  ماكان سيتمنى لى هذه النهايه المأساويه
حاتم الذى احببته من ثنايا فؤادى ومن اعماق قلبى يكون اخى  بالرضاعه!!!
حاتم الذى لولاه لما كان لى طموح وهدف فى الحياه يكون مجرد اخ!!!
حاتم الذى ملك القلب منذ ان دخل فيه وصار لايرى سواه مجرد اخ!!
لايمكن ان يحدث شىء كهذا 
ثم قلت بصوت باك
حاتم ارجوك قل كلاما غير الذى قلت 
اخبرنى انك كنت تمزح وسأسامحك على مزاحك الثقيل هذا
قل انك كنت تريد ان تعرف ردة فعلى على كلامك هذا وسأغفر لك هذه الحكايه وهذه الروايه 
قل لى انك كنت تداعبنى بهذه الحكايه واوعدك انى لن اغضب 
هز رأسه يمينا ويسارا واطلق نفسا حارا وآهه ملتاعه وقال بكل اسف هذه هى الحقيقه
الحقيقه التى كنت اود ان اموت قبل ان اخبركى بها 
مامعنى هذا ؟؟
اطرق رأسه وترك لدموعه تنهمر وتعبر عما بداخله 
هل ... هل انتهى كل شىء؟؟؟
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

******************
فى حضرة من علمونا الكلام 
ومن علمونا كيف نخط حرفا فى هذا المنبر 
اقف وقفة احترام واجلال 
قلتها من قبل اننا جئنا لنتعلم منكم فنحن فى محرابكم برلومات تتعلم 
اشكرك دكتورنا العزيز على التوضيح والتصحيح ولا عدمناك

تم التصحيح يازعيم




وأنا بدوري أقف وقفة احترام وإجلال لنبلك وتواضعك وأدبك يا زعيم.
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

 
اطرق رأسه وترك لدموعه تنهمر وتعبر عما بداخله 
هل ... هل انتهى كل شىء؟؟؟



وهل إنتهي كل شئ ؟؟ هل للقصة بقية؟
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					


وأنا بدوري أقف وقفة احترام وإجلال لنبلك وتواضعك وأدبك يا زعيم.



*********
منكم تعلمنا ذلك يازعيم عشت
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

وهل إنتهي كل شئ ؟؟ هل للقصة بقية؟



********
لها باقى ان شاء الله 
بس تكميلى 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*لقد اخجلتمونا ببلاغتكم وادبكم وحسن اخلاكم نسيتونا حااااااتم

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*فى اعماقى كان هذا السؤال يتردد
ذهبت الى البيت وانا فى حاله يرثى لها والى هذه اللحظه لا اكاد الملم شتات افكارى
 وان كان هناك سؤال ظل يتردد فى ذهنى ويؤرقنى ...
الى متى اظل اتعذب هكذا ؟؟؟
حاولت ان ابتسم للحياه ولكنى رجعت الى نقطة الصفر لاننى لم افلح فى ذلك
حاولت ان اخرج الى المجتمع ولكنى لم اقوى على ذلك 
كل شىء عاد الى عهد العذاب الاول 
العهد الذى سبق ظهور حاتم فى حياتى 
الالم والعذاب اعتصرا قلبى وعمقا جراحه بكل قسوه 
وبكل اسف كانت تلك الاشياء التى تحدث لى تحدث لحاتم 
تألمت اشد الالم لألمه هو بل بدأت 
انسى الامى وافكر في الامه 
اى ذنب ارتكب لتؤول حياته الى ما آلت اليه 
كل شىء فى حياتى صار فى غير موضعه 
الفرحه ذهبت ولا اعتقد انها سترجع مره اخرى 
الابتسامه اختفت ليظهر بديلا عنها الالم الشديد المتجسد فى وجهى 
التفاؤل ذهب الى غير رجعه 
وعاد التشاؤم يطل من جديد
تبدلت احوالى حتى يخيل لمن يرانى  انى كبرت عشر سنوات دفعه واحده 
مع اطلالة يوم جديد وصباح مديد واشراقة يوم من المفترض ان يكون سعيد 
صحوت على انغام شجيه 
تغاريد الطيور 
الجو صحو والشمس ترسل اشعتها الدافئه  
فى هدوء ورقه من غير ان تؤذى الاجساد
النسيم العليل اتى مشبعا برائحة الورود والرياحين
الاشجار تتمايل وتتراقص فى تمايل وتناغم 
كل هذه الصور اجتمعت وكأنى بها قد بدأت تناجينى وتقول لى ولى زمن البؤس والشقاء واطل زمن الفرح والسعاده فقومى من فراشك وشاركينا افراحنا واطرحى الاحزان جانبا 
كان كل شىء يبعث على التفاؤل وكل الدلائل تشير الى ان هذا اليوم سيكون جميلا وسعيدا 
ولكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*اسمع البنت دى رضعت 3 رضعات بى شبع ولا شنوا لانوا حاتم بموت

*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*القصه شكلها بافى حلقه واحدى الليله وينك

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*أنّى يجد التفاؤل من هم على شاكلتى؟؟
هل من ذاق طعم العذاب ومرارته هل يتسنى له ان يتذوق حلوها وعذبها ؟؟؟
هل من اكتوى بنيران الشقاء والتعاسه  يكون له نصيب من السعاده 
حتى الطيور حولى كانت تغرد وتتطاير امامى 
كنت اسمع صوتها على شكل شجى ملىء بالاحزان العميقه والخوف الغريزى من المصير المجهول 
كيف اتفاءل وانا ارى احلامى وامانى كل يوم تنهار؟؟؟ 
كيف اعرف معنى الامل والتشاؤم عاد من جديد واستقر فى قلبى؟؟؟ 
كيف يمكننى ان اتذوق حلاوة الحياه بلسان لم يتذوق الا علقم الحياة ومرارتها؟؟
كيف ارى النور بعيون صارت لا ترى الا الظلام 
وبقلب لايحس الا بالالام 
كيف احس بجمال الحياه وكل يوم اعرف حقيقه جديده تخدشنى وكل يوم افارق فيه قريب من القلب 
عذاب السنين ونيران العشق وتاجج الهوى فى نفسى اغرقنى حتى الثماله فى حب حاتم 
وبكل اسف تهت فى هواه من فرط الصبابه ومرارة الحرمان 
حاولت ان انسى ولكن كيف السبيل الى ذلك ؟؟
الليالى الحزينه تؤرقنى وتخرج مابداخل نفسى 
من آلام وشجون عميقه 
وكلما طافت الزكريات الجميله فى خاطرى ينطبع الحزن العميق فى نفسى ويكسو حياتى باللون الاسود الحزين 
وتعترينى كدره شديده وتخاطب عينىّ بدموع القلب وعبير المحبه حاتم توأم الروح والجسد 
لحظات الشقاء اذهبت مابروحى كل طعم السعاده التى كنت احلم بها 
ومرارة الحرمان وبعد القريب عمق الوحشه والكآبه .....
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*البت دى متين تفرح
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*غابت الشمس وراء الافق وخلّفت وراءها منظر الغروب الذى امتزج مع رجوع الغائبين الى ديارهم وسرت فى الكون نسمه رقيقه سادت ارجاء الكون 
وتوقف طائر وحيد يرسل الالحان الشجيه 
ويغرد بحزن عميق والم دفين فى اعماقه 
لم يكن ذلك الطائر سواى انا 
لاننى فارقت دنيا السعاده الى الابد  
وبدأت استقبل الاحزان والاتراح التى اتت جمله ولم تأتى فرادى خاصة بعد ان فارقت حاتم 
كاتم سرى
 ومفرج همى
 ومؤنس وحشتى 
وذهبت 
لابكى فى صمت 
بكاءً بغير دموع 
بكاء القلوب فى ساعة الاحزان 
فى خضم بحر الزكريات التى حرّقت الافئده 
ومزّقت نياط القوب 
ليبقى الشقاء والعذاب 
والحرمان 
ثم صمتت لبرهه واردفت قائله....
كانت تلك قصتى باختصار شديد فهل اشبعت فضولك بعدما علمت بها ؟؟؟
لم استطع الرد عليها فالصمت فى هذه الحالات ابلغ من اى كلام يقال
 فقد تنطق الاشياء وهى صوامت وما كل نطق المخبرين كلام 
تركتها وانا استرجع كل حرف تفوهت به 
وامامى يسير قطار الاحداث بسرعه جنونيه وادعو لها بإلتئام الجراح وبداية حياه جديده 
انتهت .....
الى اللقاء فى قصه جديده الى ذلك الحين اترككم فى حفظ الله ورعايته والسلام عليكم 
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*قصة رائعة .. مشروع كاتب كبير .. أتمنى لك التوفيق 
مشكور يا حبيب رغم الحزن فقد تابعنا معك لأكثر من شهر 
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

قصة رائعة .. مشروع كاتب كبير .. أتمنى لك التوفيق 
مشكور يا حبيب رغم الحزن فقد تابعنا معك لأكثر من شهر 



*************
مشكور يازعيم على الاطراء 
ومشكور اكثر على المتابعه واتمنى ان اكون عند حسن الظن
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

* مبدع ورائع وواع وواثق من قدرته علي كتابة أجمل وأجود القصص. القصة جميلة وجريئة.تابعناها لأكثر من شهروحقيقة كنت انتظرها يوميا..السؤال..هل نطمع في قصة أخري قريبا ؟ تحياتي للزعيم الذي ينبئ بروائي جرئ ومبدع من خلال القصة .
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

 مبدع ورائع وواع وواثق من قدرته علي كتابة أجمل وأجود القصص. القصة جميلة وجريئة.تابعناها لأكثر من شهروحقيقة كنت انتظرها يوميا..السؤال..هل نطمع في قصة أخري قريبا ؟ تحياتي للزعيم الذي ينبئ بروائي جرئ ومبدع من خلال القصة .



*************
مشكور يازعيم على الدعم والمسانده والمتابعه 
واشكر لك صبرك وجلدك وحسن اطراءك 
بالتأكيد يازعيم القادم احلى واجمل ان شاء الله 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*القصه دى لو لموا فيها المصريين كانت تكون حكايه 

*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عاطف الشيخ
					

القصه دى لو لموا فيها المصريين كانت تكون حكايه 




***************
هههههه كفاييه انها حكايه فى نظرك يازعيم 
ودى بالدنيا كلها 
مشكور يازعيم على المتابعه والصبر 
*

----------


## مغربي

*ي الله قصه من أروع القصص التي اطلعت عليها مريخابي واعتز انا ممكن أكون اكتر زول استمتعت بالقصه لاني قريته كلها الآن من الأول للآخر لديك طريقه احترافيه للالقا جعلتنا داخل الحروف بل شعرت وإني اتنقل معهم من المدينه للقرية وكل مكان ذهبو إليه وكل إحساس شعرو به وكأني معهم لك الشكر أخ مريخابي واعتز واستمتعت بالقصه واغسلت عيوننا أيضا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

ي الله قصه من أروع القصص التي اطلعت عليها مريخابي واعتز انا ممكن أكون اكتر زول استمتعت بالقصه لاني قريته كلها الآن من الأول للآخر لديك طريقه احترافيه للالقا جعلتنا داخل الحروف بل شعرت وإني اتنقل معهم من المدينه للقرية وكل مكان ذهبو إليه وكل إحساس شعرو به وكأني معهم لك الشكر أخ مريخابي واعتز واستمتعت بالقصه واغسلت عيوننا أيضا



******************
الحبيب الاحب 
مشكور على الاطراء والروعه واناقة حروفك 
اشكرك على المتابعه واشكرك على الحضور الانيق
*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى واعتز
					

******************
الحبيب الاحب 
مشكور على الاطراء والروعه واناقة حروفك 
اشكرك على المتابعه واشكرك على الحضور الانيق



تسلم كتير المبدع مريخابي واعتز ياخ م ترجع تعرس البت دي للود الطيب دا حرام عليك ياخ ههه
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مغربي
					

تسلم كتير المبدع مريخابي واعتز ياخ م ترجع تعرس البت دي للود الطيب دا حرام عليك ياخ ههه



************
ياريت كان ينفع كنا حلينا مشكلة قلبين 
*

----------


## عاطف الشيخ

*انت القصه دى وانطفت شمعه يا ريت تعرضهم على محمد نعيم سعد

*

----------

